# ***OFFICIAL*** Georges St-Pierre vs. Johny Hendricks Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Welterweight Championship*
























​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

You would think I would have learned my lesson when it comes to betting against GSP, yet here I go again.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> You would think I would have learned my lesson when it comes to betting against GSP, yet here I go again.


Same, maybe this time will prove me right?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All Hendricks has here is his powerful shots. He has chance to win this but overall, GSP is by far the better of the two. Kos almost beat Johny (many, including me thought he did). Just imagine what GSP would do to him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Hendricks wants to have a legit shot he can not buy into the hype, he needs to go in and forget about striking early shoot for a td and start making Gsp guess because I expect Hendricks will try and throw heavy leather which will just leave him laying in his back for 25 minutes. I am interested to see here if Gsp takes more risks being that Hendricks has that one punch power. overall I just expect Gsp to take it, sure Condit had Gsp in trouble but Carlos is a far more dynamic fighter which gives him the ability to catch fighters off guard. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Hendricks has the tools to possibly be the one to finally defeat GSP but my money is still on St Pierre. I think Georges will be extra cautious in this fight and will be patient while standing up, wait for Hendricks to commit to big punches and take him down. If Hendricks is able to keep the fight standing it could be very interesting, I don`t see Hendricks winning a decision against GSP no matter what the case but I think he has the best chance of anyone in the division to be able to stop St Pierre. Looking forward to seeing how it plays out.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

gsp will win cuz he's:
http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/GS...ot+impressedby+his+UFC+GSP_c7166a_4867870.jpg


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

St. Pierre by stoppage in late 4th or somewhere in the 5th round against a then completely gassed Hendricks!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Gsp will get the finish here. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

We have seen this all before, another WW with knockout power threatening enough to KO the "fragile faced Frenchman" ...........but instead, we will all be reminded as to what an amazing, and once in a generation, type fighter GSP happens to be.

Round 1 will be a cautious affair. Round 2 through 5 GSP will continue pick apart Henricks face with repeated jabs, and wear him out with repeated take downs and ground control.

Carlos Condit was a much more dangerous, and real threat because of how dynamic he is.

With that being said, this is still MMA, and anything can happen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Killer_Z said:


> We have seen this all before, another WW with knockout power threatening enough to KO the "fragile faced Frenchman" ...........but instead, we will all be reminded as to what an amazing, and once in a generation, type fighter GSP happens to be.
> 
> Round 1 will be a cautious affair. Round 2 through 5 GSP will continue pick apart Henricks face with repeated jabs, and wear him out with repeated take downs and ground control.
> 
> ...


This post says a lot about what is wrong with the UFC marketing department, they are basically broken down to the point that every time other time GSP fights they try and sell us that his opponent has a punchers chance.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Toxic said:


> This post says a lot about what is wrong with the UFC marketing department, they are basically broken down to the point that every time other time GSP fights they try and sell us that his opponent has a punchers chance.


I would disagree. The UFC tries to make every opponent of GSP look like the one who's finally going to dethrone him.

Don't get me wrong, I know every has their time. I just find it funny they made Dan Hardy and Jake Shields look like they even belonged in the cage with GSP.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Unless Hendricks is gun shy that jab isn't going to work in the first 2 or 3 rounds. The speed at which he closes the distance is being greatly overlooked. He will knock GSP's head off if he tries to strike with him early. 

This fight will be decided by how well GSP can do in the wrestling department. If he can't have his way for the most part Hendricks will knock him out in the first 3. If he can make this a grappling match early then he can take away the only threat Hendricks poses and cruise to a decision win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

osmium said:


> Unless Hendricks is gun shy that jab isn't going to work in the first 2 or 3 rounds. The speed at which he closes the distance is being greatly overlooked. He will knock GSP's head off if he tries to strike with him early.
> 
> This fight will be decided by how well GSP can do in the wrestling department. If he can't have his way for the most part Hendricks will knock him out in the first 3. If he can make this a grappling match early then he can take away the only threat Hendricks poses and cruise to a decision win.


Sounds about right. I do think that Hendricks is the most potent of all challengers because of his wrestling background. Only thing missing is his cardio.

I definitely would not bet on this fight too many things can go wrong although GSP is the rightful favorite as long he dictates the pace for the first three rounds. Then he can cruise.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The GSP jab against T-rex arms Hendricks. Hendricks won't land shit. If GSP wants to take him down, he will. Hendricks has what all of GSPs previous opponents had, a punchers chance.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Rygu said:


> The GSP jab against T-rex arms Hendricks. Hendricks won't land shit. If GSP wants to take him down, he will. Hendricks has what all of GSPs previous opponents had, a punchers chance.


basically what I think as well.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I would disagree. The UFC tries to make every opponent of GSP look like the one who's finally going to dethrone him.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I know every has their time. I just find it funny they made Dan Hardy and Jake Shields look like they even belonged in the cage with GSP.


Jake Shields won rounds on the judges score cards. GSP barely managed to out box him. He did clearly win the fight convincingly, but he didn't make Shields look like he didn't deserve to be in the cage with him.

I haven't really got much interest in this fight at all. Who ever wins, wins.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rygu said:


> The GSP jab against T-rex arms Hendricks. Hendricks won't land shit. If GSP wants to take him down, he will. Hendricks has what all of GSPs previous opponents had, a punchers chance.


True, but misses the reason why I think Hendricks stands the best shot of beating GSP. He has a punchers chance, and he can use it inside the clinch via dirty boxing. Hendricks has the short range power that none of GSP's other opponents had. So if Hendricks can stuff a TD and end up in the clinch he has the best chance to crack GSP.

Outside of that though I think Hendricks is in for a long night. I just think that in the first or second round Hendricks will stuff one, clinch, and then bombs go off.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't think Hendricks has any chance of winning this, he failed to do any significant damage to Condit, how is he going to touch GSP who is slightly better then the former?

GSP is not Silva, he does not like to clown around. He will stick to his game plan and beat the shit out of Hendricks, mark my words.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Jake Shields won rounds on the judges score cards. GSP barely managed to out box him. He did clearly win the fight convincingly, but he didn't make Shields look like he didn't deserve to be in the cage with him.
> 
> I haven't really got much interest in this fight at all. Who ever wins, wins.


Clearly won a fight where he was partially blind for most of it? I'd say he did a pretty good job of beating shields under the circumstances.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> True, but misses the reason why I think Hendricks stands the best shot of beating GSP. He has a punchers chance, and he can use it inside the clinch via dirty boxing. Hendricks has the short range power that none of GSP's other opponents had. So if Hendricks can stuff a TD and end up in the clinch he has the best chance to crack GSP.
> 
> Outside of that though I think Hendricks is in for a long night. I just think that in the first or second round Hendricks will stuff one, clinch, and then bombs go off.


When has Hendricks shown this short range power? His knockouts have been almost left handed tributes to Dan Henderson's H-bomb. He throws his big punch from quite a ways away and covers a fair bit of ground while doing so.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Killz said:


> Clearly won a fight where he was partially blind for most of it? I'd say he did a pretty good job of beating shields under the circumstances.


I have no interest in these kind of excuses that crop up after every GSP performance.

Eye was sore in the shields fight
Groin problems in the Alves fight
GSP was just "too nice" to lock up a submission on Hardy

etc etc, I get sick of hearing that rubbish and people trying to come up with excuses for his play it safe victories.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

GSP takes this.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I have no interest in these kind of excuses that crop up after every GSP performance.
> 
> Eye was sore in the shields fight
> Groin problems in the Alves fight
> ...


"Eye was sore", is not the same as, "partially blind".

But then, I kinda' think you knew that already.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I have no interest in these kind of excuses that crop up after every GSP performance.
> 
> Eye was sore in the shields fight
> Groin problems in the Alves fight
> ...


I sort of agree with this. With 1 eye you should still be able to out-strike Shields if you are any good.

GSP isn't a finisher, he is incapable of finishing any good fighters. His last finish was vs. a LW well actually a featherweight, who has terrible cardio, and quit. His finish before that was unanswered knees to the side vs. another midget in Serra. 

Nick Diaz has the worst scare tissue in the UFC, yet GSP did next to no damage. Diaz who notoriously always looks like he has been in a war win or lose suffered no real damage after 5 rounds of GSP's nonsense. GSP actually had lacerations all over his face.

GSP is great at winning MMA decisions. But he has close to no finishing skills, and the excuses are just that, excuses.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

H33LHooK said:


> "Eye was sore", is not the same as, "partially blind".
> 
> But then, I kinda' think you knew that already.


I couldn't care less what the excuse is, I just get tired of seeing it after every GSP fight where people and fanboys are desperate to excuse his play it safe victories.

Just accept the fact that he's a decision fighter without coming out with all of these "well he was blah blah, he would have finished if he wasn't blah blah".

The "too nice" comments from the Hardy fight, I honestly couldn't believe what I was reading at times.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I couldn't care less what the excuse is, I just get tired of seeing it after every GSP fight where people and fanboys are desperate to excuse his play it safe victories.
> 
> Just accept the fact that he's a decision fighter without coming out with all of these "well he was blah blah, he would have finished if he wasn't blah blah".
> 
> The "too nice" comments from the Hardy fight, I honestly couldn't believe what I was reading at times.


 I'm kind of with you in general or in spirit but I thought the Thiago Alves fight was ****ing awesome. Real Champion ****


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

This one is either going to end quick and there will be a new WW champion crowned or GSP via a 5 round ground humping. I'll take the latter.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> When has Hendricks shown this short range power? His knockouts have been almost left handed tributes to Dan Henderson's H-bomb. He throws his big punch from quite a ways away and covers a fair bit of ground while doing so.


All the way back in the Amir Saddollah fight. His clinch striking is actually pretty brutal.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

osmium said:


> All the way back in the Amir Saddollah fight. His clinch striking is actually pretty brutal.


I had forgotten all about that fight. (and a sh*tload of other stuff) Sadollah was looking good until that clinch. Its good to see Johny doesn't really believe in one punch.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I picked GSP for the win either by UD or a submission victory. Georges has more tools on the feet and on the ground. Everybody talks about Johny's power & wrestling which are his biggest assets but _*Georges Jiu Jitsu may be the biggest X factor in the fight.*_ Johny's KO power is the sickest in the division but he couldn't KO Condit and he landed some big shots on Condit's chin. GSP has proven to be tough to hit and his chin is just as impressive. Condit dropped GSP with that headkick and couldn't finish him. _I think GSP has a much bigger chance at submitting Johny than Hendricks does at knocking Georges out._ I think Johny is a bit over-confident and may be underestimating GSP's ability to adjust and recover. If the fight goes into deep water, it's all Georges. It seems very likely GSP will go for the submission victory...


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

GSP vs Wrestler-with-knockout-power. Haven't we seen this movie? Obviously, Hendricks COULD pull a Matt Serra. That's why they call it a "puncher's chance". But how many one punch knockout artists are holding UFC belts right now?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> GSP is great at winning MMA decisions. But he has close to no finishing skills, and the excuses are just that, excuses.


I think he can still submit fighters but overall I agree with your assessment. Excuses.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

sucrets said:


> I think he can still submit fighters but overall I agree with your assessment. Excuses.


His trademark is fighting SMART, going on a rampage on guys is not really considered smart as some fighters can take the beating/recover/leave you gassed out and finish you.

Why is that so hard to get for people? Its not excuses its just his fighting style, he takes little to no risks at all.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

How is this fight going to play out?

GSP has better cardio but how will both guys try to finish the fight.

1) Will Hendricks come out wild swinging or try to take it to the ground ?

2) Will GSP try to tire Hendricks by mixing clinching and punching like Cain did vs JDS ?

3) Will GSP try to move around and control the stand up until Hendricks slow down ?

4) Who wants to try to take it to the ground or are both happy standing trading ?

I have mixed feelings about this fight but I think GSP wins due to cardio. In fights where Hendricks have not landed good strikes early the tendency has been close decisions. Since it is GSP and 5 rounds I think Hendricks will lose unless he lands really big early on.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Praying that Hendricks KO's GSP brutally.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I picked GSP for the win either by UD or a submission victory. Georges has more tools on the feet and on the ground. Everybody talks about Johny's power & wrestling which are his biggest assets but _*Georges Jiu Jitsu may be the biggest X factor in the fight.*_ Johny's KO power is the sickest in the division but he couldn't KO Condit and he landed some big shots on Condit's chin. GSP has proven to be tough to hit and his chin is just as impressive. Condit dropped GSP with that headkick and couldn't finish him. _I think GSP has a much bigger chance at submitting Johny than Hendricks does at knocking Georges out._ I think Johny is a bit over-confident and may be underestimating GSP's ability to adjust and recover. If the fight goes into deep water, it's all Georges. It seems very likely GSP will go for the submission victory...


No one can KO Condit though. No one has, and no one will until he starts getting old and his ability to absorb punishment fades.

Condit is generally a much tougher and more tenacious guy than GSP. Saying Hendricks couldn't KO Condit, so he won't be able to KO GSP isn't really a strong argument.

He could easily KO GSP if he lands one of those bombs, the question is whether he will do or not. He probably won't, but it would be fun to see.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HellRazor said:


> GSP vs Wrestler-with-knockout-power. Haven't we seen this movie?


We actually haven't seen him fight a wrestler with legit knockout power. Koscheck is the only one he has fought who might be described in that way but the only guys he has knocked out are the elderly.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> No one can KO Condit though. No one has, and no one will until he starts getting old and his ability to absorb punishment fades.
> 
> Condit is generally a much tougher and more tenacious guy than GSP. Saying Hendricks couldn't KO Condit, so he won't be able to KO GSP isn't really a strong argument.
> 
> He could easily KO GSP if he lands one of those bombs, the question is whether he will do or not. He probably won't, but it would be fun to see.


Ellenberger dropped him multiple times. Carlos can be hurt. Hendricks left has become pretty overrated. Everyone KOs kampmann early and Fitch has been rocked in every fight since and is clearly at the end. Koscheck took Hendricks left a lot and was never in danger.

Hendricks has KO power for sure but this idea that he has unstoppable power is kind of funny. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> Ellenberger dropped him multiple times. Carlos can be hurt. Hendricks left has become pretty overrated. Everyone KOs kampmann early and Fitch has been rocked in every fight since and is clearly at the end. Koscheck took Hendricks left a lot and was never in danger.
> 
> Hendricks has KO power for sure but this idea that he has unstoppable power is kind of funny.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"Everyone KO's Kampmann early". What are you even talking about here? The last time Kampmann was KO'd (well, TKO'd) was against another one of the most hard hitting WW's in Paul Daley. Daley couldn't even knock Kampmann down either (and he hits incredibly hard). Hendricks knocked Martin out cold. Clean, beautiful KO. Not many people are capable of doing that to Martin Kampman, so I don't know where you get this "everyone KO's Kampmann early" crap from.

I didn't say Condit can't be hurt, I said he hasn't been KO'd and he most likely won't be KO'd until he starts getting old and his ability to absorb punishment fades. So, not sure what you're arguing about it. Hendricks couldn't KO Condit, one of the toughest fighters in the sport who has never been KO'd before, so that must mean his KO power his over rated. JDS couldn't KO Shane Carwin, I guess that means JDS' KO power is over rated too.

I'm not saying Hendricks is some unstoppable KO machine, but he is one of the hardest hitting fighters on the roster and is GSP's most dangerous "one shot" guy to date.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> "Everyone KO's Kampmann early". What are you even talking about here? The last time Kampmann was KO'd (well, TKO'd) was against another one of the most hard hitting WW's in Paul Daley. Daley couldn't even knock Kampmann down either (and he hits incredibly hard). Hendricks knocked Martin out cold. Clean, beautiful KO. Not many people are capable of doing that to Martin Kampman, so I don't know where you get this "everyone KO's Kampmann early" crap from.
> 
> I didn't say Condit can't be hurt, I said he hasn't been KO'd and he most likely won't be KO'd until he starts getting old and his ability to absorb punishment fades. So, not sure what you're arguing about it. Hendricks couldn't KO Condit, one of the toughest fighters in the sport who has never been KO'd before, so that must mean his KO power his over rated. JDS couldn't KO Shane Carwin, I guess that means JDS' KO power is over rated too.
> 
> I'm not saying Hendricks is some unstoppable KO machine, but he is one of the hardest hitting fighters on the roster and is GSP's most dangerous "one shot" guy to date.


Should have said everyone hurts Kampmann early. He's been down in the first round of every recent fight I can remember, Berger, Alves, Story and Diego even had him wobbling at times. So the fact that a guy with KO power got to him early isn't something that's super impressive. The last guy to not rock him was Jake Shields in 2010.

Also I illustrated that Hendricks' insane power is overrated because he's KO'd a guy who's been rocked by everyone and Jon Fitch who's career is on life support. He never hurt Carlos who has been dropped, he never hurt Koscheck or Mike Pierce. Are Tko's over Walburger and Brenneman impressive? And it was a horrible stoppage against Amir. And the guy has been to decision in every other fight in the UFC and only two were unanimous one of which a lot of people thought he lost against Carlos. 

Carlos was GSP's most dangerous one shot guy, it just wasn't Condit's hands that Georges needed to worry about. Hendricks' record has become highly overrated or overlooked for some reason, his MMA wrestling is far from amazing. Hendricks' landed that ridiculous diving into a pool face first telegraphed winging hay maker on Kos several times and probably more on Carlos and was never close to ending anyone's night. If this fight is still going after two minutes I will be shocked if Hendricks lands.

Georges has been hurt by Serra eons ago and by a kick from Condit that would have dropped anyone, oh and he recovered so well from that he was back on top GnPing Carlos thirty seconds later.

Is Hendricks dangerous? Yeah, everyone is dangerous, Dan Hardy was dangerous so was Alves. The Anderson Silva effect is in full swing, guys are getting KO'd and losing, Jones looked human, oh no! that means Georges is vulnerable to the next guy. There has been some hysteria in the MMA world that people got so shocked by the whole death, taxes and Anderson winning thing being shattered that people have started buying into the hype of every guy has a chance again. Yeah everyone has a chance, but had this fight happened before Anderson's loss it wouldn't be this highly debated. GSP is going to stop Johny with the jab early and we'll be on here all talking about another GSP 50-45. Now could Hendricks end this inside a minute and make me look like a fool, sure he can, but that doesn't make it likely, nor imho worth all of the debate that has gone on over this being likely. 

And finally, JDS didn't KO Carwin, yeah but he did hurt him real bad, the same as Nelson and he KO'd everyone else on his UFC record, so not even close to a correct comparison. Who else has decision out numbering KOs and is considered a super dangerous KO artist?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Everyone KOs kampmann early
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not true.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

GSP will win cause Hendricks won't be comfortable as usual with striking cause of GSP's takedown skills.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> Should have said everyone hurts Kampmann early. He's been down in the first round of every recent fight I can remember, Berger, Alves, Story and Diego even had him wobbling at times. So the fact that a guy with KO power got to him early isn't something that's super impressive. The last guy to not rock him was Jake Shields in 2010.
> 
> Also I illustrated that Hendricks' insane power is overrated because he's KO'd a guy who's been rocked by everyone and Jon Fitch who's career is on life support. He never hurt Carlos who has been dropped, he never hurt Koscheck or Mike Pierce. Are Tko's over Walburger and Brenneman impressive? And it was a horrible stoppage against Amir. And the guy has been to decision in every other fight in the UFC and only two were unanimous one of which a lot of people thought he lost against Carlos.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're just making stuff up to support your argument. First Kampmann gets KO'd by everyone early, now he gets rocked early. Diego didn't rock him early on in the fight either.

Now you're saying Hendricks didn't even hurt Condit - not sure which fight you watched.

And now you're also saying Condit landed a head kick that would have dropped any one. I remember him landing head kicks on Diaz, where Diaz sneezed and wiped his nose after they landed.

Hendricks put Jon Fitch's career on life support. He flat out destroyed a guy who people were hailing as "GSP's number 2" for years on end. Now because Fitch went on a downward spiral after Hendricks knocked his block off, it means Fitch has always sucked. Classic MMA fan attitude.

Weren't you also laughing at the thought of Vitor ever KO'ing Dan Henderson before the fight. That prediction didn't go too well for you.

This has got nothing to do with the Matt Serra loss or GSP's chin, it's got nothing to do with that and every thing to do with the fact that if Hendricks lands flush on any body, he can knock them out cold.

Again, not really sure what your argument is, Hendricks KO power being vastly over rated when the majority of the evidence suggests the complete opposite. Is he Mike Tyson? No. Is he one of the hardest hitting WW's in the UFC? Quite clearly, yes.

Will he beat GSP? Probably not.

Also, Dan Hardy - dangerous? Ha ha. That's a good one.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

GSP looked pumped at weigh ins. I don't remember him looking this happy to fight in a long time. Way excited for tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> GSP looked pumped at weigh ins. I don't remember him looking this happy to fight in a long time. Way excited for tomorrow.


I was just about to say the same thing, he looked excited to be fighting Hendricks.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I was just about to say the same thing, he looked excited to be fighting Hendricks.


I think he is glad to finally have a challenge. 

On another note, you could see the bat shit crazy look in Hendrick's eyes when they faced off. He is going to go after the win big time.

This could be a really great fight, hopefully it won't be a flash ko or something like that.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I think he is glad to finally have a challenge.
> 
> On another note, you could see the bat shit crazy look in Hendrick's eyes when they faced off. He is going to go after the win big time.
> 
> This could be a really great fight, hopefully it won't be a flash ko or something like that.


Definitely. While GSP was getting on the scale, Hendricks was rubbing his hands together in anticipation. He almost looked like he was salivating over a juicy steak. He's not intimidated... that's for sure.

As usual, I think GSP's wrestling is going to be the difference in this fight. Hendricks will be looking for the KO and get taken down by GSP, who has much better MMA wrestling than Hendricks.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Considering how Silva got caught by Weidman (even if it was his own fault) I'm definitely not putting past the "puncher's chance". That said, I sincerely hope GSP shows why he is the greatest welterweight of all time. Not because he's flashy or exciting but because of the tremendous skill difference between the champ and the rest of the division. Call him boring, call him safe, but at the least people need to acknowledge that nobody can do what GSP does to top tier opponents.

Seriously, every GSP fight the hype machine goes live and it's always "the toughest opponent he has ever faced". Yet come fight night he always finds flaws in his opponents and in some instances just blatantly outclasses them in a discipline and exploits the @#[email protected] out of it.

I'm calling it early, Hendriks won't land shit. 76inch vs 69inch is really huge at the top level. Hendricks isn't quicker than GSP, he does have deceptively fast footwork to compensate his reach but that will get negated by an impeccable gameplan that you know GSP will never deviate from. So yeah it's Koscheck all over again, jabs jabs jabs jabs jabs. The moment he gets greedy and tries to close in he WILL get taken down by GSP's "inferior" wrestling.

Wrestling seems to be a big point of pride for Hendricks, so the moment he gets taken down I think he will panic and expend tremendous amounts of energy to get back up (which he won't). Repeat round 2. Round 3 he will be at 40% of his gas tank and once he loses that explosive 2 step to close in, GSP will circle around him all night long and keep peppering with strikes that will only infuriate Hendricks. Round 4 once he gets taken down yet again, I see GSP actually trying to finish by going for subs on a really fatigued Hendriks. I don't see him tapping though, so GSP might need to break something for a true finish.

Once the fight ends, Hendricks will look somewhat normal while GSP's face looks like a tomato from the tussle on the ground. Haters will say he is SO BORING TO WATCH and life will go on.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All I want is a finish.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hendricks is like a broken record with his one touch KO talk. I think he's coming to wrestle and put GSP on his back.

"Team Takedown" wasn't brought in for TD defense.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> All I want is a finish.


So you are hoping Johnny takes it?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got cash on GSP, but I think it'll be quite a scrap.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

DrFunk said:


> Considering how Silva got caught by Weidman (even if it was his own fault) I'm definitely not putting past the "puncher's chance". That said, I sincerely hope GSP shows why he is the greatest welterweight of all time. Not because he's flashy or exciting but because of the tremendous skill difference between the champ and the rest of the division. Call him boring, call him safe, but at the least people need to acknowledge that nobody can do what GSP does to top tier opponents.
> 
> Seriously, every GSP fight the hype machine goes live and it's always "the toughest opponent he has ever faced". Yet come fight night he always finds flaws in his opponents and in some instances just blatantly outclasses them in a discipline and exploits the @#[email protected] out of it.
> 
> ...


Yep, the only thing that makes this any kind of exciting fight will be to discover how (and he will) GSP counters Johny's 'explosive rush with uppercut and looping left' ... probably something as simple as circling and leg kicks for the most part, with jabs thrown in to give some space when GSP feels he's in a position where circling is difficult.

Unless Johny actually brings some real MMA wrestling, the beard is in for a braiding.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

NoYards said:


> Yep, the only thing that makes this any kind of exciting fight will be to discover how (and he will) GSP counters Johny's 'explosive rush with uppercut and looping left' ... probably something as simple as circling and leg kicks for the most part, with jabs thrown in to give some space when GSP feels he's in a position where circling is difficult.
> 
> Unless Johny actually brings some real MMA wrestling, the beard is in for a braiding.


A leg kick would be possibly to worst counter imaginable. Guys consistently eat a leg kick to land a huge straight. Gsp's best bet is circling with the jab the same way he always does. The back step he takes off is jab is why no one has been able to counter it even though he's somewhat off balance when it lands. Guys comes forward at nothing because Georges has already circled off. He also keeps his shoulder way too high to be counter by a winging overhand even if its timed well it will be almost impossible to land significantly on such a small area.

The only reason I'm watching this fight is that georges has looked less than impressive against Condit and Diaz. He clearly slowed against Nick and had a hard time near the end and Condit hurt him and gave him a few problems. So georges hasn't looked unbeatable recently otherwise I'd probably be skipping this fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Problem with using the jab is that Hendricks is a southpaw, the greater distance and wonky angles makes it a lot less effective than usual, plus it puts GSP's face right in the path of Hendricks' big left hand. The punch comes in from the other side so GSP can't duck behind his shoulder like he can against an orthodox fighter.

I think the key will be GSP's left hook. Hendricks always drops his hands when loading up his big punch, plus he often leads with his face. GSP has a fast & clean left hook so he can catch Hendricks with his hands down on the way in. If he can land that a few times then he can fake the punch and drive through for a takedown instead while Hendricks is off balance from throwing his punch.

Other possibilities which are a bit more risky are using the Jon Jones push kick to the knee to keep the distance open, then using various kicks to the body & head to score points and hopefully setup a KO. Use the footwork & some fakes to setup takedowns and wear Hendricks out, then go back to striking to setup more takedowns.

It's going to be interesting to see what strategy GSP and his camp have come up with for this fight, and whether or not it'll work as well as his past gameplans. Because of his southpaw stance & power, Hendricks is going to be an interesting challenge.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think GSP will use pt kicks early until Hendricks really starts winging hooks. Then he will look to change levels on Johnny coming in. 

People seem to act like GSP can gameplan, but Johnny won't. I'm sure Johnny knows that he over-commits sometimes to find that KO, and that a guy like GSP is good at capitalizing and getting a TD. I think the interesting part is how Johnny gameplans and how patient he is. A thought for him may be to rush GSP against the cage early and try to land some dirty boxing/uppercuts from in close.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think GSP will use pt kicks early until Hendricks really starts winging hooks. Then he will look to change levels on Johnny coming in.
> 
> People seem to act like GSP can gameplan, but Johnny won't. I'm sure Johnny knows that he over-commits sometimes to find that KO, and that a guy like GSP is good at capitalizing and getting a TD. I think the interesting part is how Johnny gameplans and how patient he is. A thought for him may be to rush GSP against the cage early and try to land some dirty boxing/uppercuts from in close.


I disagree, I think Johnny thinks his wrestling is good enough to keep it standing and will come hunting for the knockout early just like he did against Condit. I doubt GSP will have to use kicks although he might mix them with his jabs to keep Hendricks out of range and then shoot for the takedowns when Hendricks tries to run through GSP's strikes.

I think Hendricks would be making a huge mistake if he doesn't go all out for the knockout in the first 2 rounds. If GSP is still in the fight after 2 rounds he is going to win plain and simple, he has better cardio and is a far more refined striker with just as good if not better MMA wrestling. Johnny trying to out last GSP is a big mistake if that is what he tries.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

If he's tentative in his striking that'll be the end for him. He can't outpoint GSP. So the only way for him is really to go all out the moment he sees an opening. No tentative feeling out but really just to gun for it the moment he sees room for a take down. GSP is no slouch off his back but it prob is his weakest position. So securing an immediate takedown and applying some viscious ground and pound should be his best strategy. Instead of trying to think he's Anderson Silva and land that bomb which will never connect.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

aerius said:


> Problem with using the jab is that Hendricks is a southpaw, the greater distance and wonky angles makes it a lot less effective than usual, plus it puts GSP's face right in the path of Hendricks' big left hand. The punch comes in from the other side so GSP can't duck behind his shoulder like he can against an orthodox fighter.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see what strategy GSP and his camp have come up with for this fight, and whether or not it'll work as well as his past gameplans. Because of his southpaw stance & power, Hendricks is going to be an interesting challenge.


I am not going to be surprised if GSP changes his stance just like he did at the weigh in. I know he has trained southpaw and even used it at points in some of his past fights.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I disagree, I think Johnny thinks his wrestling is good enough to keep it standing and will come hunting for the knockout early just like he did against Condit. I doubt GSP will have to use kicks although he might mix them with his jabs to keep Hendricks out of range and then shoot for the takedowns when Hendricks tries to run through GSP's strikes.
> 
> I think Hendricks would be making a huge mistake if he doesn't go all out for the knockout in the first 2 rounds. If GSP is still in the fight after 2 rounds he is going to win plain and simple, he has better cardio and is a far more refined striker with just as good if not better MMA wrestling. Johnny trying to out last GSP is a big mistake if that is what he tries.


It isn't out-lasting him. It is making him guess what Johnny is trying to do. GSP wondering if Hendricks is trying to wrestle, opens him up much more in clinch, breaking, scramble situations. 

GSP has shown that if you over-commit, he will time you and probably take you down. So to come out swinging like a mad man is sort of a dumb. Like Hendricks said in the media, he is getting better at setting up his KO punch. GSP is so conservative and will stay out of your range and land a jab all night if he has too. 

GSP gameplans well, hopefully Johnny has been doing a bit of gameplanning as well and makes GSP think a little out there.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I am not going to be surprised if GSP changes his stance just like he did at the weigh in. I know he has trained southpaw and even used it at points in some of his past fights.


Yes, I noticed that, too. He comfortably switch the stance so they wouldn't mirror stance. And as St. Pierre isn't going for a KOing power punch with his right anyway, he may very well use it to southpaw jab with a little more power.

Actually that's really very probable. I see St. Pierre fighting jab-style with TDs as usual, but with switched stance. It will prevent Hendricks from coming forward with his power left, make him desperate, hence gassing and finally getting finished in the 4th or 5th.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GSP also usually shoots from a southpaw stance, another reason I won't be surprised to see him fight more from southpaw against Hendricks.

Either way I think this is going to be a fun fight, GSP seems motivated and Hendricks will likely be going for the kill.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sure Johnny has drilled what he will do if GSP changes stances. This isn't the minor leagues. Whether it will really hinder his ability to land that left, we will see. But I doubt Hendricks will be surprised by anything.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This isn't the minor leagues.


Tell that to game planing mastermind Martin Kampmann :thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hendricks can drop GSP at any point with a certain combination. No doubt he's drilled it, but pulling it off is another thing.

Change to orthodox stance, one-two then swing that left how it's meant to be.

This is not a very technical break down but should it happen, devastating. As said, my money is on GSP.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm sure Johnny has drilled what he will do if GSP changes stances. This isn't the minor leagues. Whether it will really hinder his ability to land that left, we will see. But I doubt Hendricks will be surprised by anything.


That is funny since Hendricks almost seemed surprised when GSP switched to southpaw at the weigh ins...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Tell that to game planing mastermind Martin Kampmann :thumb02:


Genuine laugh out loud moment right there :laugh:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think we're all clear that this fight will either be a GSP decision win or a Hendricks KO win.

Me, I think 25 minutes is a long time to avoid one of Hendricks' bombs, and I like him to knock out GSP early.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> That is funny since Hendricks almost seemed surprised when GSP switched to southpaw at the weigh ins...


Hendricks was surprised the way GSP stood during a weigh in? Are you serious or just being goofy?:dunno:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hendricks was surprised the way GSP stood during a weigh in? Are you serious or just being goofy?:dunno:


Ah don't spoil the fun...I chuckled at that too. It was kinda awkward, but funny. Maybe a lil preview of what's to come...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

mattandbenny said:


> I think we're all clear that this fight will either be a GSP decision win or a Hendricks KO win.
> 
> Me, I think 25 minutes is a long time to avoid one of Hendricks' bombs, and I like him to knock out GSP early.


The problem with that is, GSP saw him against Condit. By the third round Hendricks was gassing quite a bit because of the pace. Nobody puts a pace like Condit at WW - except GSP, who pushes an even harder pace.

It's not 25 minutes to land the shot, it's more like 2 rounds, because after that Hendricks will be so worn down his chance/ability to KO GSP will have diminished drastically.

Realistically Hendricks has 2 rounds 3 at most to get that shot on him, otherwise it's a GSP decision win.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hendricks was surprised the way GSP stood during a weigh in? Are you serious or just being goofy?:dunno:


Did you even watch the weigh ins? Obviously not...



mattandbenny said:


> I think we're all clear that this fight will either be a GSP decision win or a Hendricks KO win.
> 
> Me, I think 25 minutes is a long time to avoid one of Hendricks' bombs, and I like him to knock out GSP early.


I only think GSP has to avoid Hendricks' bombs for the first 10 minutes. If the fight lasts that long Hendricks is going to be out of steam and GSP will pick him apart easily.

Condit would have beaten Hendricks if their fight was 5 rounds.

If Hendricks goes hard for the knockout like I hope he will then I am not writing off a GSP finish either after Hendricks tires out.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Did you even watch the weigh ins? Obviously not...


Um, yea I did. But when you are using how guys stood at a weigh ins, in your breakdown of an actual fight.....you sound very goofy. 

Hendricks didn't look surprised anyway. Not sure what you are talking about. Goofiness isn't my second language.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Hendricks window is the first two rounds. After that, it's hard to look passed a decision win for GSP.

I'm just glad this fight is finally going to be out of the way. I'd be happy if Hendricks won by KO because it would shake up the division, but as long as the result isn't a lop sided decision win for the champion and the challenger doesn't look tentative and weak, I'll be happy.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Goofiness isn't my second language.


I take it irony is a little hard for you to comprehend as well.

You claimed Hendricks wouldn't be affected by GSP changing stances. I pointed out a situation in which he did...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I take it irony is a little hard for you to comprehend as well.
> 
> You claimed Hendricks wouldn't be affected by GSP changing stances. I pointed out a situation in which he did...


You seen something I didn't. Hendricks didn't look any different to me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I take it irony is a little hard for you to comprehend as well.
> 
> You claimed Hendricks wouldn't be affected by GSP changing stances. I pointed out a situation in which he did...


You seem to be the only one who saw it. 

You seem to grasp at straws in many of your posts. 

You think the 2nd best WW in the whole world, did a whole training camp. And didn't think GSP would perhaps switch stances to counter that left hand? And didn't gameplan for it? What do you think they do all training camp? Run some stairs and pick their butt??

I know MMA Forum is full of MMA training gurus. But if a handful of people wonder if GSP will change his stance up on this forum, I find it hard to believe professionals, who get paid to do that job, hadn't had that cross their mind all camp. I know that is mind blowing. But lets give pro trainers and fighters a tad more credit.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I know MMA Forum is full of MMA training gurus. But if a handful of people wonder if GSP will change his stance up on this forum, I find it hard to believe professionals, who get paid to do that job, hadn't had that cross their mind all camp. I know that is mind blowing. But lets give pro trainers and fighters a tad more credit.


There's a pretty big gap between training a technique or scenario in a training camp and mastering those skills and applying them in a fight. I'm certain that Hendricks has trained for everything that's possible, and that he's worked his ass off harder than he's ever worked before. But going from training to a real fight is still a pretty big step.

To use an example, GSP didn't master his jab after one training camp and use it to take Koscheck apart. That's a skill which he's been working on since before his fight against Fitch, it took years to get that one technique to the level that it's at now. 

Do training camps work? Yes. But let's be real here, they're not magic, they don't instantly give you all the skills you need to do what you want and win. They're more for refining your existing skills and figuring out how to use them against a given opponent.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You seem to be the only one who saw it.
> 
> You seem to grasp at straws in many of your posts.
> 
> ...


Being aware that it is possible that GSP might switch stances is a lot different then training for it. I guarantee you Hendricks' primary striking training was done assuming GSP was going to fight from the orthodox stance. You don't train primarily assuming a fighter is going to do something that he has only shown glimpses of in the past...

That means that if GSP did decide to switch things up and fight primarily from the southpaw stance he could negate a fair bit of the training Hendricks did in preparing for this fight. Sure Hendricks might have a backup plan for such a situation but it won't be as effective as his original plans.

You also make it sound like Hendricks trains in a GSP/Jackson/Zahabi type environment where he is constantly pushing the envelope, trying new things and dissecting his opponents in order to develop new ways to beat them... I consider his training to be more akin to Lesnar's where he has his own little group of friends that he does what he wants to do and believes that his wrestling and striking is actually good enough to beat GSP as it is.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

this is probably one of the hardest fights of GSP's career to call aside from his first fight with Matt Hughes. GSP could walk through Hendricks and dominate him like a small child or Hendricks could go out and wreck GSP ala Jones destroying Shogun. Being Canadian I gotta cheer for GSP but still this fight really could go anyway, hope GSP is prepared for anything out there.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

aerius said:


> There's a pretty big gap between training a technique or scenario in a training camp and mastering those skills and applying them in a fight. I'm certain that Hendricks has trained for everything that's possible, and that he's worked his ass off harder than he's ever worked before. But going from training to a real fight is still a pretty big step.
> 
> To use an example, GSP didn't master his jab after one training camp and use it to take Koscheck apart. That's a skill which he's been working on since before his fight against Fitch, it took years to get that one technique to the level that it's at now.
> 
> Do training camps work? Yes. But let's be real here, they're not magic, they don't instantly give you all the skills you need to do what you want and win. They're more for refining your existing skills and figuring out how to use them against a given opponent.


I agree. And as I have said in earlier posts, I don't know how a potential stance change for GSP would pan out for either fighter.

All I said is Hendricks isn't going to be all surprised if GSP switches stances completely or at all in the fight. Hendricks and all of his coaches/trainers have thought about how they expect GSP to deal with Hendrick's biggest weapon.



420atalon said:


> Being aware that it is possible that GSP might switch stances is a lot different then training for it. I guarantee you Hendricks' primary striking training was done assuming GSP was going to fight from the orthodox stance. You don't train primarily assuming a fighter is going to do something that he has only shown glimpses of in the past...


See this is getting goofy and useless.

You are changing your whole tune. Earlier you said Hendricks was "surprised" at weight ins when GSP switched his stance for a PICTURE. As if he didn't think of that. 

Now you are acting like all you said is Hendricks won't train *as much* for the idea that GSP might switch his stance up to watch for his left hand.

The only thing I said this whole time is Hendricks has game planned and trained what he would do if GSP switches to counter his left. That he won't be surprised if he does change stances.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I agree. And as I have said in earlier posts, I don't know how a potential stance change for GSP would pan out for either fighter.
> 
> All I said is Hendricks isn't going to be all surprised if GSP switches stances completely or at all in the fight. Hendricks and all of his coaches/trainers have thought about how they expect GSP to deal with Hendrick's biggest weapon.


I don't think there's any real surprises at the top levels of MMA anymore, at least there shouldn't be with all the videos of fights that fighters & coaches have available to study these days. Other than Anderson Silva I can't think of anyone who's pulled crazy ass moves out of nowhere, and even with him you can see where he's tried some of that stuff in the past if you look carefully enough.

The hard part is going from knowing what's likely to happen to figuring out a way to deal with it and exploit it. We've known for well over 5 years that GSP will take people down to wear them out & beat them up on the ground, but no one's figured out how to stop it yet. Same thing with the jab, everyone's known about it for years yet they all keep getting hit in the face with it.

But yeah, Hendricks does have a pretty unique and interesting skill set (solid southpaw wrestler with KO power), and it's going to be fun to see if GSP can find a way to solve the puzzle, and if he can, how he does it. I'm putting my bets on a front kick to the face.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

As Rogan and Goldie just mentioned on the youtube prelims, switching to leftie puts Georges strong side out front, so his jabs will be stronger, and his kicks, which he usually takes off his front foot will also be stronger.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The only thing I said this whole time is Hendricks has game planned and trained what he would do if GSP switches to counter his left. That he won't be surprised if he does change stances.


You should pay more attention to what I am saying instead of getting caught up on the wording of my ironic reply...

I am far from the only one that noticed this at the weigh ins, Rogan and Goldie just commented on it as well...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Hendricks tags GSP & wins. I don't think GSP is quite as focused these days, and has retirement in his mind.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rory just reminded me why GSP sucks. I hope his run is done.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

76 inch vs 69 inch will be the difference. Also Hendricks will not outwork or outgas GSP. This fight will go exactly where GSP wants it to go (w/e his gameplan is). The question is can GSP finish off Hendricks with a sub when Hendricks is too tired to even lift his arm in round 5.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Time for Georges to send the haters on a quest for the next big hope.

So are people gonna start looking at Matt Brown, Condit or Lawler next?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

For the first time since GSP Vs. Hughes II, I'll be pulling for GSP. That probably means he's losing.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

GSP is no doubt the best P4P imo right now, Hendricks has the style to beat GSP though. So excited for this fight


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

well... I've had enough of the same ol same ol here tonight. Where instead of giving praise and appreciation to the winners our experts brutally tear into the losers. ....because they are just losers. 

So... I'm going to enjoy Johny's victory without being told GSP sucks.:bye01:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What do you guys think...can Hendricks pull it off. 

No bets for me tonight...only recreational picks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hendricks "if you put us in a wresling match I smash GSP, well guess what so would Kos and Fitch didn't help.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope GSP wins and then retires. He's got nothing else to prove. 

I think GSP takes it, my guess is Georges worked harder than any fighter maybe ever for any fight for this one. He seems 100% motivated to win and I think we see the best GSP ever, Hendricks could always hurt him but I think in terms of pound for pound muscle quality GSP is on an entirely different level of athlete. Could be wrong, but I see a GSP 5 round decision or late fight finish.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man so pumped for this fight!

don't blink this could end in a flash but I hope its a 5 round war


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Time for another beer/mixed drink! In case GSP loses. 

WAR GSP!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lets go JOHNNY!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rory and GSP have the worst walk out songs ever.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think this is very reminiscent of the Rory vs Robbie fight. Except you have a much more higher level fighter in GSP and Hendricks. Hendricks is riding a crazy momentum and that bomb. Everything points towards GSP as usual, but how can you dismiss that bomb.

Does GSP make it to 19 wins...very curious to see what the game plan is. I would like to see a definitive FINISH.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

This has been a great night of fights so far, hope GSP can break out of his software programmed reality for once and give us a good show to top off the card.

I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Gsp Ko 5 seconds in


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheReturn said:


> Gsp Ko 5 seconds in


lol, and i'm a gsp die hard fan! But lol :hug:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheReturn said:


> Gsp Ko 5 seconds in


I would love it and hate it, the board would officially self destruct I think..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP thinking the beard will help with a guillotine early


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol. Everything Hendricks throws is 'hard' and 'vicious'.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think GSP just wants to turn this to a grappling match early to wear Hendricks out


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP is gonna pay if he spends too much time in close range like that


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i give it to hendricks first round


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

1-0 Hendricks


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Hendricks took that round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! This is good!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

1 round for Hendricks


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man I think gsp's in trouble. 
big rig 1-0 in my book


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GSP got the TD and the guillotine, I expect the judges will be split on the first.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think GSP just wants to turn this to a grappling match early to wear Hendricks out


I agree with you Toxic, I think the clinch game is the gameplan to tire Hendriks.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GSP's chin failing him...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP staying right in Hendricks' range like a fool, what is he doing?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Toxic, where is all this out-classing you speak of?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

What the hell is GSP doing?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Shit GSP is getting tagged a lot.

Hendricks is gassing though.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

dude just work the jab and get the f out, Hendricks is gonna gas


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bugger me 2-0 hendricks


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here comes the GSP camp pt fighting! Oh lovely!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

No one should question GSP's chin, toughness, or mental game. He took some brutal shots from Hendricks, stayed in there, and kept going.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey Toxic, where is all this out-classing you speak of?


IT begins NOW.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

GSP hasn't looked the same his last 2 or 3 fights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GSP's conditioning likely going to come into effect now.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hendricks up two rounds.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP lost that one as well, but GSP is catching steam. He needs the last 3 rounds, or a new champ will be crowned.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

2-0 Hendricks.
What am I watching?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> GSP lost that one as well, but GSP is catching steam. He needs the last 3 rounds, or a new champ will be crowned.


Or he can finish Hendricks ray01:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Or he can finish Hendricks ray01:


In the 5th, i hope so :jaw:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

GSP starting to pick things up a bit.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

get the **** up


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

3-0 big rigg


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Round 1&2 to Hendricks
Round 3 to GSP


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

2-1 hendricks imo


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

close fight...

I got the third for GSP


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Round 3 was definitely GSP.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Theoretically GSP should win that round but who knows with these judges. I am surprised GSP didn't shoot for the takedown himself.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

2-1 Hendricks. GSP should take the next two as well but if Hendricks can make even one really close, he could take this fight.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

2-1 hendricks and the fight starts now!

he is definitely slowing


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Round 3 was definitely GSP.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Close rounds go to the TD. Every other PT fighter gets that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1-1 and ?


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

WTF is Rogan smoking 1 lame takedown without doing shit is equal of getting tagged for the whole round? 3rd is GSP's.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

How's Hendricks's cardio?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

2-1 Hendricks


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> How's Hendricks's cardio?


He's at 50% of his speed atm.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

2-1.
Even if GSP wins he's going to lose stock.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Close rounds go to the TD. Every other PT fighter gets that.


Wasn't close. GSP was outlanding Hendricks for 4 minutes.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, i think Hendricks has this.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Hendricks is gassed and he's trying to GSP GSP... the irony.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP is losing the belt here, these 2 minutes


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

gsp needs a big take down or this round is over and I think he's 3-1 down for me so far


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

God damnit I want to slap the **** out of Joe Rogan, what a ******* joke.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TanyaJade said:


> 2-1.
> Even if GSP wins he's going to lose stock.


How so? For weathering the storm against one of his toughest opponents to date and still coming through with the victory? If anything, it adds stock to a man people often criticize for having no heart. 

People also don't seem to understand that GSP is at the tail end of his career and not in his prime. He's been fighting for a very long time, the majority of it facing top level competition in the UFC. The body doesn't hold up forever, especially when you're on top for as long as GSP has been.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TanyaJade said:


> God damnit I want to slap the **** out of Joe Rogan, what a ******* joke.


You can slap me instead. :hug:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I am in GSP's corner I am telling him to go for the finish, it could be tied up but to risky cause that 2nd was real close.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

there goes the belt, he just lost it I think. If GSP wins a decision it's a robbery.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy shit we're going to have a new Welterweight champion.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Goldberg "Hendricks doesn't have a mark on his face"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

3-1 hendricks GSP should try and finish here and johny has to keep going because the judges might screw him


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

In my opinion Hendricks has won 1, 2, and 4. GSP has to finish him to win this one.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

We're gonna lose GSP and Silva as champions in the same year.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

gsp has to finish or hes done.

I just don't see him doing it. he doesn't have the power and wont get him down now


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Unless GSP finishes, I smell a split decision for Hendriks (split because there's going to be a troll judge).


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

GSP has gotta finish this.

Hendricks up 3-1.

Decision might go in favour of the champion though.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

it's definitely the night of the underdogs.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

After the 5th round of Jones vs Gus I thought there was no way that Jones leaves with the belt. 

Who knows what will happen...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> After the 5th round of Jones vs Gus I thought there was no way that Jones leaves with the belt.
> 
> Who knows what will happen...


That one was a lot closer


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

A new champ is being announced tonight~ :jaw:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Can't believe this. GSP might very well lose the decision.

Silva loses.
Jones was so close to losing.
If GSP loses…


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

gsp needs a miracle there is no way the big rig hasn't got at least 3 rounds


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF!!! Geoges its to late to mix it up you needed that 4 rounds ago.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Why is GSP going for takedowns... he needs to go retard mode and goes for the finish.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

New Champion


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Did we just watch WWE?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Should be Hendricks!


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hendricks 48-47 but it is close.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GSP, Anderson, and Bones all lost this year. WOW:jaw:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hendricks should probably get the win but some of these rounds were pretty close and with the judges who knows.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

If GSP wins this decision, he's off my sig. Hendricks won.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

sadly. 48-47 hendricks imo.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope GSP retires now. His heart hasn't seemed to be in it for a while now.

And if Hendricks doesn't win it's a bit of a robbery IMO.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE EXECUTION AT THE END... SPLIT DECISION HENDRICKS INCOMING.. Congrats to him, he really deserves the win.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> I hope GSP retires now. His heart hasn't seemed to be in it for a while now.
> 
> And if Hendricks doesn't win it's a bit of a robbery IMO.


GSP's head mind not be in all of the promotional UFC stuff but do not act like GSP didn't show up tonight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

MagiK11 said:


> If GSP wins this decision, he's off my sig. Hendricks won.


Some fan you are bro.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I think we just got WWE'd to a rematch


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it could go either way that 2nd was way closer than people are giving it credit for.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

are you kidding me?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** You Judges


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

maybe the worst decision I've ever seen in UFC history, a complete robbery of mythical proportions.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

VERY BAD Decision! VERY BAD!


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

typical GSP in round 5. Grab, hold, and do nothing. GSP sucks balls.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

what a shame


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit, WW3 is about to happen on MMAF.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Robbed.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol thought that might happen. What a robbery...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What a robbery and I love every second of it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

holy crap.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

wow. lol?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Some fan you are bro.


I'm a fan, but I think hendricks won. And this is a bs decision. I wanted GSP to win but the judges fu*ked this one up.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

im a gsp fan but that is bullshit

worst decision ever. 
happy 20th ufc


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What a ******* joke.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I will have to rewatch, but I thought this wasn't close at all, I had it 4-1 Hendricks.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz! Had a strange...STRANGE feeling that would happen when Firaz lifted GSP up.

I'm pretty sure Hendricks won this. Gotta finish.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

awful decision **** you **** you


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

People go back and revisit the 2nd round at the end of the first Hendricks was heavily outlanding GSP, GSP outlanded Henricks pretty good in the 2nd.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!!


Ceeeeeeelllleeeebrate Good Times, Come On!


----------



## delasan (Oct 20, 2013)

Thats a BS decision. 

Hendricks won.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

same here... GSP fan and all...but that was blantant robbery :jaw:


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

BS Decision


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow. I don't agree with the decision but the fight was very close. Thought Hendricks edged it 48-47.

Guess to beat the champ you gotta win convincingly.

Rematch? Or GSP retires. I wish GSP goes out at the very top, he deserves it.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

GSP GSP GSP haha, 3rd and 5th went to him, not sure which other one they gave him.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So pathetic how they score these things. Look at the focks face. :admin:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

What the ****?

I had it 4-1. The only close round was the one I scored for GSP.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

MagiK11 said:


> I'm a fan, but I think hendricks won. And this is a bs decision. I wanted GSP to win but the judges fu*ked this one up.


Exactly, so how is that gsp's fault? It's the judges. You're going to remove a guy from your sig because of a judges decision.

You're clearly not that big of a fan.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

LMFAO... HAHAHAHA... Ok even as a GSP fan this judging is sketchy as @#[email protected][email protected]#@$. The fertitta brothers clearly paid the refs LMAO. Controversial decision leads to immediate rematch obviously. Mucho bucks for UFC.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love GSP but as I said, this is BS. GSP sorry i love you but you are off my sig, if you think i'm not being a fan, you suck donkey ballz.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Bullshit decision.. i wanted george to win but hendricks clearly won


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Got my arse wooped, and I quit!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

GSP retiring?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So does Hendricks become the automatic interim champion now?


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

wow he retired


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

GSP looks like a murder victim...Hendricks looks like he just got out of bed. Ridiculous decision. And Rogan is a jackass for what it's worth.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So you undeserving get a split. Then you say you have to hold the division up. Just give the belt to Johnny.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I had Hendricks winning 3-2 but I'm not unhappy with the decision.
Wouldn't quite call it a robbery but I was pretty sure Hendricks won. Even the rounds I have to GSP (3 and 5) I thought he barely won.

Hope he retires on top. 
He looks like he's lost his passion.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought Hendricks should have got the nod but the 1st and 2nd rounds were actually quite close.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I can _see_ how rounds 2 3 5 could be scored for GSP, but I though Johnny won.

GSP isn't as into it any more, at any rate. Best thing that could happen to him would be a convincing loss, or retirement.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

MagiK11 said:


> I love GSP but as I said, this is BS. GSP sorry i love you but you are off my sig, if you think i'm not being a fan, you suck donkey ballz.


a ha ha ha. All the years of dominance GSP has displayed and you remove him just like that.

What a band waggon glory hunter fan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

This is one of the very few times I'll call robbery. I had Hendricks clearly winning 3 rounds, and GSP clearly winning 2.

None the less, hats off to the class of GSP. He didn't say he thought he won the fight, he just said "My memory of it is a bit fuzzy". 

As I type this, the look in his eye and the words "I swear to god that wont happen again" RIP next opponent.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

5 round decision vs GSP, Hendricks did'nt stand a chance.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hendricks looks pretty shocked!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love the fighters that steal fights away by pt fighting. Not a focking mark on Johnnys face. Look at GSP. 

Jesus Christ this shit is as bad a boxing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Not very classy be Hendricks at all. 

Also, Condit next WW champion


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

That tops Machida/Shogun for worst main event robbery in the UFC yet.

Truly shocking.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I had 2/3/5 for GSP 

GSP retires probably, doubt he comes back at his age...clearly he is slowing down and isn't the same fighter from 2-3 years ago.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As I type this, the look in his eye and the words "I swear to god that wont happen again" RIP next opponent.


As long as he doesn't have a mental breakdown from this I think he is going to come back even stronger.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

but I could see it going either way


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Spec0688 said:


> I had 2/3/5 for GSP
> 
> GSP retires probably, doubt he comes back at his age...clearly he is slowing down and isn't the same fighter from 2-3 years ago.


His age? He's not even old.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Was pulling for GSP, but winning a fight that he probably should have lost, and now retiring (for a while?) ... bitter sweet to say th e least.

Johny fought way better than I though he would, so hats off to him ... Condit vs Hendricks for the belt.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think it's even age. Hendricks and Condit are way better than Matt Serra, Nick Diaz, Koscheck etc.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Johnny's a very poor loser. I forgot how whinny he is.
I had GSP winning.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> His age? He's not even old.


He's been through wars though, and they just announced that he passed Penn for the most time spent in the octagon. He spent roughly over 5 hours inside the octagon, and you can clearly see that his face looks worse and worse, he's just starting to bruise easy and get cuts easy.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> I had 2/3/5 for GSP
> 
> GSP retires probably, doubt he comes back at his age...clearly he is slowing down and isn't the same fighter from 2-3 years ago.


I'm sorry, what? 
GSP hasn't slowed down at all. Outside of a headkick he destroyed Condit. He embarrassed Nick Diaz. He just fought an awesome opponent with the perfect style to hurt him. This wasn't GSP putting on a bad performance, this was Hendricks doing a great job.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spec0688 said:


> I had 2/3/5 for GSP
> 
> GSP retires probably, doubt he comes back at his age...clearly he is slowing down and isn't the same fighter from 2-3 years ago.


How did you have 2 for GSP?



420atalon said:


> As long as he doesn't have a mental breakdown from this I think he is going to come back even stronger.


Yeah. Hendricks is EASILY stretching his next opponent, no matter who it is. 

Was anyone else astronomically impressed with his wrestling? I was looking for a Serra KO before this shit started, but Hendricks proved me completely wrong.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> a ha ha ha. All the years of dominance GSP has displayed and you remove him just like that.
> 
> What a band waggon glory hunter fan.


Listen dude. I had GSP on my sig since 2006. I am still a fan, but there is no way he won. I don't buy into someone clearly losing a fight and acting like he's still the champ. Look at hendo and BJ on my sig. They lost a bunch of fights and they were on my sig since 2006. So it's isn't about me hating GSP for losing, it's me against incompetent judges. 

Hendricks won this fight, and I'm not a fan of that dude, even now.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had 3:2 for Big Rig. He made mistake by letting him up in 3rd and he was to sure that he has done enough way to early and that is his biggest mistake.

What is GSP talking about, that he will be gone for a while. It would bi bitchy move unless health problems. Rematch is needed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had 50 dollars on GSP and i also have a 75$ dinner better at a restaurant on GSP but even so i cannot for the life of me defend this decision.

1st round CLEARLY HENDRICKS
2nd round CLEARLY HENDRICKS
3rd round GSP
4th round CLEARLY HENDRICKS
5th round you can score either way but i think GSP pulled it off at the end there with the takedown.

Hendricks dominated the wrestling.
Hendricks caused WAY more damage and wobbled GSP on multiple occasions.
Hendricks dominated the fight against the fence

I dont see how GSP won this fight. I will REwatch it but im 99% this was the worst decision in a championship fight in history.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

*CONDIT/HENDRICKS/DIAZ

TRIPLE THREAT 

HELL IN A CELL

LIVE

WW-----WAIT NO, THE UFC!!! ONLY ON PAPERVIEW*

gsp makes an appearance as a special guest referee


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> He's been through wars though, and they just announced that he passed Penn for the most time spent in the octagon. He spent roughly over 5 hours inside the octagon, and you can clearly see that his face looks worse and worse, he's just starting to bruise easy and get cuts easy.


Always has are forgetting what penn did to him in there first fight


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

WWE days at the UFC. I think Dana White would sell his mother for a dollar.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GSP is the king at touching his opponents. Hendricks looked like he came from the salon.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, he's an annoying guy when he opens his mouth. (JH) So in that regard, I'm glad he lost.

Anyway, this thread needs a gif:


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

Tough decision .......GSP definitely won rounds 3 and 5 ........one thing that impressed me is GSP managed to absorb Hendricks' shots where most have dropped to the mat.

I doubt Georges retires. I think he's just really upset with how he just isn't dominating any longer, and wants to figure out how to get back to where he was.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Listen dude. I had GSP on my sig since 2006. I am still a fan, but there is no way he won. I don't buy into someone clearly losing a fight and acting like he's still the champ. Look at hendo and BJ on my sig. They lost a bunch of fights and they were on my sig since 2006. So it's isn't about me hating GSP for losing, it's me against incompetent judges.
> 
> Hendricks won this fight, and I'm not a fan of that dude, even now.


GSP didn't grab the mic and proclaim that he clearly won and act like he was dominant. He acted exactly as he was, a damaged guy who just had a rough fight and got a split decision. Its a lot for anyone to expect him to go over there and hand the title to Hendricks.

If anything Hendricks was classless.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

That was crap. Not worst decision ever or anything, but it was def 48-47 Hendricks. You could tell Dana and GSP both thought GSP lost.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fight could have went either way I think most are swayed because they either hate GSP or they were shocked by how well Hendricks did. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hendricks wasn't classless, to work your entire life for something to be robbed of it, try and stay cool and collected during that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think because of an emotional reaction to the loud boos and the punches he took to the head when Johny kicked his ass, GSP literally didn't know what he was talking about. 

I'll bet he isn't retired at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The fight could have went either way I think most are swayed because they either hate GSP or they were shocked by how well Hendricks did.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I wasn't surprised one bit, the only thing that surprised me is that johnny did throw the jumping left hook more.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

First off, this fight was epic. The technique demonstrated on both sides was astronomical. The balance of Hendricks on that one leg, the technique of the grappling was out of this world. The striking was equally matched and went back and forth. 

I think it was the most emotional battle I've ever seen in the UFC. GSP was practically crying at the end. Hendricks was practically crying at the end. Even Joe Rogan was on the verge of tears in his talk with Goldberg at the end of the fight. 

Wrong decision, but it's not about the outcome it was the journey.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gotta love when Hendricks tagged him. Had him in trouble. And the ref stops the action to get Johnnys mouthpiece back in. 

This is as bad as boxing these days. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Johny wasn't getting hurt by anything GSP threw. I think Johny got bamboozled into making it a close WWE fight that would be a great rematch.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Calling it now btw, from the way GSP announced that retirement bit I think he is gonna come out as gay. Just the way he said he had personal issues that he'll make an announcement about later, and also saying he is hanging them up for a bit at least means he is waiting to see the reaction he gets from the announcement


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Shocked by how he did? He was the smallest underdog GSP has faced in many years!!!! People gave him a great shot! What on earth are you talking about?

Hendricks has no marks on his face. He won 3 rounds. I mean. What are GSP fans watching???


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How did you have 2 for GSP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't so much impressed with Hendricks' wrestling but disappointed with GSP's. 

I figured Hendricks would be stronger and be able to get back up and reverse along the cage etc(Koscheck was as well) but I thought GSP would still use his better set ups to land a few more takedowns to help cement rounds but he didn't really do that, instead he tried to just outmuscle Hendricks using straight wrestling which I think was a mistake.

Who else thinks Zahabi was telling GSP to announce he was taking a break?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I had 50 dollars on GSP and i also have a 75$ dinner better at a restaurant on GSP but even so i cannot for the life of me defend this decision.
> 
> 1st round CLEARLY HENDRICKS
> 2nd round CLEARLY HENDRICKS
> ...


Everything here.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

In what world does GSP win the first round... honestly shocked. How do 2 judges **** up that bad.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have to say that was the quickest 25 minutes. I actually wanted to see another five rounds. GSP stood toe to toe with Hendricks longer than any other fighter, just wanted to note.

Gotta be all the jabs and leg kicks accumulated. Power shots, damage, and takedowns goes to Hendricks although GSP got a few takedowns as well. Also GSP was landing those front kicks and right high kicks. I was hoping he'd land more of those to deaden Hendricks left arm. 

Overall another entertaining night of fights! I'm glad I didn't bet on this cuz this was a heart attack fight.

I think GSP will focus on his movie career/personal life now and take a long hiatus!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I thought Hendricks won it, and I think that guy is a total tool, hats off to GSP for just making it a fight. I thought Hendricks was gonna sweep all the rounds by the end of Rnd 2 he looked that good.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Watching the fight again it was a lot closer than I initially realized. I have round one to Hendricks but I can see how some people have it to GSP.

Also, Hendricks is a bag of shit. He deserves failure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If anyone knows betting, Hendricks was -600!!! after round 4 for live in fight betting. -600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone and their mother thought GSP had to finish. Rogan went from suck GSP's balls all fight, to saying he needs a finish.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

420atalon said:


> I wasn't so much impressed with Hendricks' wrestling but disappointed with GSP's.
> 
> I figured Hendricks would be stronger and be able to get back up and reverse along the cage etc(Koscheck was as well) but I thought GSP would still use his better set ups to land a few more takedowns to help cement rounds but he didn't really do that, instead he tried to just outmuscle Hendricks using straight wrestling which I think was a mistake.
> 
> Who else thinks Zahabi was telling GSP to announce he was taking a break?


I meant more in the later rounds. With wrestling in general, I felt GSP lacked sharpness.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Go look on gambling forums!!! EVen people who BET GSP say they were lucky and feel bad winning that bet. 

PEOPLE WHO BET REAL MONEY ARE ALL SAYING THIS!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Calling it now btw, from the way GSP announced that retirement bit I think he is gonna come out as gay. Just the way he said he had personal issues that he'll make an announcement about later, and also saying he is hanging them up for a bit at least means he is waiting to see the reaction he gets from the announcement


I didn't like the way he handled his post fight interview.

Rogan: 'did hendricks win?
GSP: 'I don't remember the fight.'

Rogan: 'So wait. Are you saying you're retiring?'
GSP: 'I think I need to take a long break.'

Give a straight answer, ffs. Did you think you won the fight or not? Are you retiring or not?

It's very unfair to keep Hendricks hanging like this. The decision was very generous to say the least, so either grant the rematch or retire.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> GSP stood toe to toe with Hendricks longer than any other fighter, just wanted to note.


Noted, and good point. He's certainly tougher than some give him credit for.

I think JH is busted up under that beard, too. :wink01:

But like I said earlier, GSP isn't as into it any more & may be retiring.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/4441


Sig. Str./ Total Str./ Tkdns
GSP: 101 of 221 = 46% ---- 125 of 245 = 50% ---- 3 of 6 = 50%

JH: 85 of 194 = 45% ---- 142 of 252 = 50% ---- 2 of 4 = 50%


Unfortunately for most of you there is no "most damage caused" category. I thought GSP won based on strikes landed, take downs landed and aggressiveness/octagon control. GSP was coming at Hendricks and pushing the pace more so than Hendricks taking the fight to GSP. Georges has had a ton of wars in the UFC, he's going to have major scar tissue. He bruises and cuts a lot easier than most guys especially more so than a guy who has finished a lot of his fights in the first round. I think he edged out the victory and the judges got it right.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hendricks clearly won that fight I had it 49-46 with Hendricks winning 1,2.4,and 5. Anyway he definitively won 3 of 5. George didn't even look like he felt he won at the end. B.S. decision in my opinion, and even worse b*tch move to not even grant him a rematch!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Not surprised to see the 1st round was the deciding factor. It really was fairly close. I thought Hendricks should have had it based on more powerful shots but it was very close.


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a huge GSP fan, but will admit I was not expecting him to get the decision, and I would not expect him to win a rematch. 

This isn't like Silva. Silva lost his belt because of his cockiness, and will come back and win it in the rematch. He is still dominant.

Unfortunately, my boy GSP just isn't dominant anymore, and that is why I believe he is taking a step back.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

GSPs corner told GSP he was down 2-1. All that needs to be said.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

I scored it the same as judge Trowbridge. 

Wouldn't call it a robbery but I thought Hendricks did enough.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Too much "waaaaah' in this thread.
> 
> I am happy. Good night, losers.


Typically response from a guy who knows his boy lost. 

Hendricks was focking singing in the 5th! GSP couldn't talk after the fight! He said Hendricks messed him up!

Sport is being ruined by crap judging. This ain't fencing. GSP gets pts for touching his opponents.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Parky-RFC said:


> I scored it the same as judge Trowbridge.
> 
> Wouldn't call it a robbery but I thought Hendricks did enough.


But who will respect the judgement of a 2nd division fan?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was also surprised how much stronger Hendricks was then GSP. They would be in the same position and Hendricks would turn GSP around with ease while GSP couldnt even do it with Hendricks momentum working against him.

How is it possible that GSP won round 1??

In round 1 Hendricks had GSP rocked with the uppercuts he used to stuff GSPs shots. GSP felt them so much so that he was afraid to shoot in again.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> GSPs corner told GSP he was down 2-1. All that needs to be said.


Finally agree with you about something. 

That is really all that needs to be said.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I actually only saw the first round, was interrupted. From what I'm told though it was a great fight and somewhat close (with GSP being the obvious loser but still a close fight).

Sad I missed it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Typically response from a guy who knows his boy lost.
> 
> Hendricks was focking singing in the 5th! GSP couldn't talk after the fight! He said Hendricks messed him up!
> 
> Sport is being ruined by crap judging. This ain't fencing. GSP gets pts for touching his opponents.


Actually, what I know is that GSP won. As will be indicated in the record books. 

Records being what GSP broke tonight with his victory. A number of them to be exact. 

:laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Actually, what I know is that GSP won. As will be indicated in the record books.
> 
> Records being what GSP broke tonight with his victory. A number of them to be exact.
> 
> :laugh:


Go ahead and applaud crappy judging. At least other GSP fans can admit he lost. Not cling on to the old "its in the record books as a W!" like a 12 year old. 

Always be a * next to that record.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M.C said:


> I actually only saw the first round, was interrupted. From what I'm told though it was a great fight and somewhat close (with GSP being the obvious loser but still a close fight).
> 
> Sad I missed it.


If you saw the 1st round you saw the determining factor of this fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

It was a close fight, but I thought Hendricks did more damage and had more control. He also hurt gsp and almost finished him at one point. Gsp clearly landed more but his strikes lacked any power, and hendricks walked through them. A person can make an argument that gsp won only through points taps, counters, being slighty more active and landing overall more strikes. But I doubt anyone would dispute who one the real fight though.

Btw Im not saying gsp was point fighting cause he was trying to win the fight, I just think he had nothing in him to hurt hendricks in this fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Actually, what I know is that GSP won. As will be indicated in the record books.
> 
> Records being what GSP broke tonight with his victory. A number of them to be exact.
> 
> :laugh:


Typical response you'd expect from a Chael Sonnen die hard. Carry on denying the truth like your Oregon "I tap out to strikes" Gangster does.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Go ahead and applaud crappy judging. At least other GSP fans can admit he lost. Not cling on to the old "its in the record books as a W!" like a 12 year old.
> 
> Always be a * next to that record.


:sad02:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Typical response you'd expect from a Chael Sonnen die hard. Carry on denying the truth like your Oregon "I tap out to strikes" Gangster does.


What does Sonnen have to do with this thread?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Look what happens when GSP doesn't fight in Canada. He loses and looks a lot smaller.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Typical response you'd expect from a Chael Sonnen die hard. Carry on denying the truth like your Oregon "I tap out to strikes" Gangster does.


How am I denying the truth? I've stated in another thread that Hendricks should have been given a 48-47 decision. It's not my fault you and others get your panties in a bind over a bit of razzing. 

Though the realty is that GSP did win. Or would you like to me to rewind the judge's decision especially for you?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

420atalon said:


> I wasn't so much impressed with Hendricks' wrestling but disappointed with GSP's.
> 
> I figured Hendricks would be stronger and be able to get back up and reverse along the cage etc(Koscheck was as well) but I thought GSP would still use his better set ups to land a few more takedowns to help cement rounds but he didn't really do that, instead he tried to just outmuscle Hendricks using straight wrestling which I think was a mistake.


Problem for GSP is that Hendricks figured out a way to stop the freebie takedowns; after he missed the first overhand lefts and got taken down, he baited GSP and switched it to an uppercut to catch him on the way in. And it worked. After getting roughed up a few times, GSP stopped going for the takedown when Hendricks started to swing his left.

The part that puzzles me is why GSP didn't stick with striking after the success he had in the 3rd round. By then, Hendricks had lost a fair bit of speed & power in his punches and GSP was starting to pick him apart with ease from the outside. He could've done that for the rest of the fight and had 3 decisive rounds in his favor, but instead he wrestled & clinched.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Typically response from a guy who knows his boy lost.
> 
> Hendricks was focking singing in the 5th! GSP couldn't talk after the fight! He said Hendricks messed him up!
> 
> Sport is being ruined by crap judging. This ain't fencing. GSP gets pts for touching his opponents.


This isn't a fight either. This is a sport.
And this is coming from someone who thought Hendricks won.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> What does Sonnen have to do with this thread?


Nothing. ReptilianSlayer is a dunce. That would be my educated guess.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> GSPs corner told GSP he was down 2-1. All that needs to be said.


Not that I believe this was the intent but Zahabi or whoever said that could have easily done so in order to keep GSP motivated and make him think he lost a very close round that GSP might have been thinking he had won.

I will have to rewatch the first round tomorrow. As big fans like most of us are it is often easy to overrate a challengers success early in the fight just because we aren't expecting to see it. 

On a side note, if GSP had his wish and there were no breaks between rounds he definitely would have lost this fight. This fight is a great example of why I believe the 10-9 judging system doesn't work for MMA, really close rounds are not properly distinguished from obvious rounds.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> This isn't a fight either. This is a sport.
> And this is coming from someone who thought Hendricks won.


They call them fights. And Hendricks whooped his ass. 

He was singing in the 5th. He left the cage unscathed. GSP left a bruised, stuttering mess.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stun Gun said:


> What does Sonnen have to do with this thread?


Exactly. Also I can't believe I'm defending why I thought GSP lost. To each their own, but overall, I'll still be a GSP fan, but the judges got this one wrong, and I hate fights like these when they muck it up. 

Congrats to Hendricks, his camp and everyone who supported him. I still dislike him, but I have a ton of respect for him now. 

But did i mention, I love Bacon?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is no one going to talk about how the ref stopped action when Hendricks was tagging GSP? Every other forum is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> They call them fights. And Hendricks whooped his ass.
> 
> He was singing in the 5th. He left the cage unscathed. GSP left a bruised, stuttering mess.


GSP also looked worse than Condit. Let's go back and change that decision as well.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> They call them fights. And Hendricks whooped his ass.
> 
> He was singing in the 5th. He left the cage unscathed. GSP left a bruised, stuttering mess.


It's Mixed Martial Arts.
It's a combat sport but that's not the same thing as fighting.

This sport is scored a certain way and damage isn't the only indicative factor. And I don't always agree with those rules and judging criteria but that's the way it is.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Hendricks was dummying around the ring in round 2. I think he let off the gas from knocking him out because it would be bad for business. When did GSP do anything remotely close to that to him?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

aerius said:


> Problem for GSP is that Hendricks figured out a way to stop the freebie takedowns; after he missed the first overhand lefts and got taken down, he baited GSP and switched it to an uppercut to catch him on the way in. And it worked. After getting roughed up a few times, GSP stopped going for the takedown when Hendricks started to swing his left.
> 
> The part that puzzles me is why GSP didn't stick with striking after the success he had in the 3rd round. By then, Hendricks had lost a fair bit of speed & power in his punches and GSP was starting to pick him apart with ease from the outside. He could've done that for the rest of the fight and had 3 decisive rounds in his favor, but instead he wrestled & clinched.


He actually was until he tripped in the 4th. That is what kind of sealed the deal, he had to try and wrestle to win back the round but couldn't do it.

I still think GSP could have had a little more success with his wrestling by setting up some low power doubles. When he was shooting, he was coming in too high and that is why he was getting caught. He probably didn't want to commit to such a risky takedown knowing he might end up on the bottom though.

That is my one gripe with GSP of late, he never takes risks anymore. Even in fights like this when he should lose he doesn't know how to flip the switch and go for broke.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> GSP also looked worse than Condit. Let's go back and change that decision as well.


GSP's face is one factor. Other factor is he lost 3 rounds in 80% of people's eyes. 

The damage difference is just proof of how much of a pt fighter he is. Diaz wasn't even cut up after losing 5 rounds.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I also thought Hendrix won. I think he dominated enough throughout the fight. GSP couldn't impose his will like he usually does. Johnny is a beast!
GSP should probably retire as I don't see him winning the rematch...

I think things kinda changed when GSP stopped going Greg Jackson's...He started standing with his opponents more, started dominating less, wasn't setting up his takedowns like he used to...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

That was pretty bad decision. Am I surprised? Nope. Too often champions are given the benefit of the doubt in close rounds. That really puts an unfair burden on title challengers to have to finish the champion in order to win the fight. Not only do they have beat their opponent, they have beat the biased judges too.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How am I denying the truth? I've stated in another thread that Hendricks should have been given a 48-47 decision. It's not my fault you and others get your panties in a bind over a bit of razzing.
> 
> Though the realty is that GSP did win. Or would you like to me to rewind the judge's decision especially for you?


Perhaps I judged you too quickly CP, I'd take back my neg rep, but you seemed so much like a GSP nuthugger I couldn't help myself. Sorry, but I'm confused now.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Enough of the insults (edited like 4 of them out). Infractions handed out for anymore of them, be civil or leave the thread.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Is no one going to talk about how the ref stopped action when Hendricks was tagging GSP? Every other forum is.


I thought it was kind of bullshit when that happened


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao at people saying that Damage isnt the only factor.

Hendricks WON at every factor not just damage.

He beat GSP everywhere in rounds 1,2,4 EVERYWHERE.

Landing weak jabs isnt the only deciding factor in a decision BUT it was in this fight for some nutty reason.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Goofball is an insult? Lol ban me.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> GSP's face is one factor. Other factor is he lost 3 rounds in 80% of people's eyes.
> 
> The damage difference is just proof of how much of a pt fighter he is. Diaz wasn't even cut up after losing 5 rounds.


You keep using "point fighter" like it's an insult.
Is that the JUST BLEED equivalent of an anti semite saying that the only reason Jewish men get circumsized is because Jewish women won't touch anything that isn't 20% off?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

presser is on


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao at people saying that Damage isnt the only factor.
> 
> Hendricks WON at every factor not just damage.
> 
> ...


http://www.ufc.com/discover/sport/rules-and-regulations

"Effective striking is judged by determining the total number of legal strikes landed by a contestant"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

the post fight conference is on and Dana White is saying how atrocious this decision was and that the government needs to step in and fix the incompetence going on in the state of nevada.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> You keep using "point fighter" like it's an insult.
> Is that the JUST BLEED equivalent of an anti semite saying that the only reason Jewish men get circumsized is because Jewish women won't touch anything that isn't 20% off?


No. It is an unlike for guys like GSP and Guida. Guys who try to steal fights. I'm not a just bleed fan. It isn't fencing. A touch shouldn't be counted as a strike landed.

Dana is bashing GSP and said "does anyone think GSP won here?" "its a fight" "hes makes the most ******* money for me and I still think he lost!"


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow anyone watching the post fight interview? I think I may be a bit wrong about Dana. You can tell who the clowns are on this forum sticking up and saying GSP won.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

DW is going off right now in the post fight presser. He thinks there is no way GSP won that fight. And ripping GSP as well.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I voted for Georges St. Pierre but Johny got robbed-- *clean*. He stuffed many if GSP's bread & butter takedowns and put GSP on his back more than anybody ever did. When GSP got a TD, Johny got back to his feet each time. Hendricks landed the more significant, harder shots which showed on GSP's face. That fight was easily a UD for Hendricks. Big Rig won the first 3 rounds solid...Ummmm...Rematch? I think very much so...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao at people saying that Damage isnt the only factor.
> 
> Hendricks WON at every factor not just damage.
> 
> ...


Damage ISN'T the only factor but you're right.
Hendricks didn't just do more damage he largely got the better of every part of the fight except maybe octagon control and takedowns (GSP had four to Hendricks two I believe?). But otherwise I agree, Hendricks won. 

But damage isn't the only criteria.
I hate these JUST BLEED douchebags with flat billed caps and affliction shirts that think they're watching Kimbo in someone's back yard.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> http://www.ufc.com/discover/sport/rules-and-regulations
> 
> "Effective striking is judged by determining the total number of legal strikes landed by a contestant"


http://www.abcboxing.com/unified_mma_rules.html





> Judges shall evaluate mixed martial arts techniques, such as effective striking, effective grappling, control of the fighting area, effective aggressiveness and defense. Evaluations shall be made in the order in which the techniques appear, giving the most weight in scoring to effective striking, effective grappling, control of the fighting area and effective aggressiveness and defense. Effective striking is judged by determining the number of legal strikes landed by a contestant *and the significance of such legal strikes.*
> 
> *Effective defense means avoiding being struck, taken down or reversed while countering with offensive attacks.*




(On July 30, 2009, A motion was made by Bill Colbert, (UT) at the annual meeting of the *Association of Boxing Commissions to adopt these rule as the Unified Rules of Mixed Martial Arts* with the understanding that any commission can require them more stringent. Motion was seconded by Joel Campuzano, (IL) Motion Pass Unanimously.)


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dana is going off! This is awesome!!


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok after cooling my head a little bit, I personally feel he lost the fight but I can see why it's "plausible" he edged a split decision victory. I think it's a combination of GSP hate and how ineffective GSP's gameplan was going to the fight.

That said, even the biggest Hendricks fan have to acknowledge that he gassed out R3 onwards and there were multiple times he was "coasting" and just holding on milking the clock. It's a sketchy strategy often employed by GSP as well but as the champ they're given a bit more leeway. So for all the talk of "I'm here to take the belt", it's clear Hendriks tried to cheese George out but then got sucker punched by the judges. Now he knows he'll need to murder someone before he earns the belt and not just expect to fall on his lap.

I'm not going to debate the round by round decisions since it's all subjective and could be debated endlessly. Two things stood out for me at this UFC. The first is that bigger guys with similar skill set will dominate smaller guys. Chael is a monster wrestler but it's clear Rashad was bigger and stronger due to their normal weight difference. I mean he just got completely utterly dominated.

Even with GSP's impressive wrestling, he just could not win the clinch game of JH because JH was just bigger and stronger the way Rashad was to Chael. I'm really curious to see what was the weight difference between both of them during fight night. I bet they had a 20+lb difference. This is the first time I saw GSP not have his way with his opponent. Before people bring up JH's NCAA creds let me remind you that yes his balance was phenomenal and he did have a good defense of using short uppercuts and elbows to prevent the takedowns.

What I'm talking about is the control game when they were clinched at the fence. JH didn't totally have his way with GSP but it's clear GSP just couldn't really do shit. He finally met someone that he couldn't overpower.

So what does all this matter? Well JH brought up that whole "GSP is on roids" and when GSP called him out by asking him to go with the more stringent tests, he backed out like a girl. I'm not suggesting JH is juicing, I just find it suspicious on why he declined when he brought it up and just shocked at how much bigger JH was tonight.

As for GSP, I honestly don't think he was in the right frame of mind when he answered Rogan. I honestly think he got scared he'll get a lifetime injury from a head trauma and just answered candidly about "taking a break". This fight has rematch all over it unless GSP retires, and this is where I think judges were instructed to give out the fight to GSP as long as it wasn't totally biased.

Anyways hope GSP doesn't retire and at least does a rematch. For the greatest welterweight to be remembered by such a controversy would be a real shame. As for JH I hope he learns his lesson that he can't just "coast" during championship rounds and just needs to be more active and really want that belt. This might be JH's Serra moment and I feel he'll come back a lot more focused and ready to blow someone's head off.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GSP went to the hospital! How many "winners" are gonna be laid on a stretcher???

Dana said his whole team knew he lost when he was in the cage at the end.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The only dunce here is you. You come into this thread troll baiting, not a single ounce of sportsmanship from you in admitting that Hendricks rightfully deserved the nod, and try to wind people up about massively flawed judging criteria (or even possibly fight fixing).
> 
> You act like this kind of robbery is a funny thing, a good thing for the sport of MMA. This is disgusting, and even as a hardcore GSP fan and Canadian, you should at least have the dignity to recognise that it was a terrible decision where the wrong person won the "fight", but, instead, you celebrate and applaud.


His favourite fighter just won the fight, of course he's happy. Why did you take the bait?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> His favourite fighter just won the fight, of course he's happy. Why did you take the bait?


I wouldn't be happy if my favourite fighter won a fight he clearly didn't deserve to win. That just isn't how I roll.

I'd be pissed off at the judging, the legitimacy of the sport comes first.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

3rd it was close, Hendricks gets a TD. Funny how any other time those win rounds. Yet this time it doesn't. 

Funny when TDs mean so much for GSP. Yet one for Hendricks does not. 

Hilarious stuff.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I wouldn't be happy if my favourite fighter won a fight he clearly didn't deserve to win. That just isn't how I roll.


Me neither. I call them how I see them. But my favorite fighters usually don't let it go to the judges. Nog, Chuck, Anderson, Lauzon


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GSP is at hospital. Hendricks is talking to Helwani and wouldn't know he was in a cage where they punch and kick, sport, contest. Whatever GSP fans want to call it. I won't use the word "fight". I guess this isn't fighting anymore. 

Hendricks wasn't scratched at all in the contest. GSP is on a gurney.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The haters are hilarious right now. I'm actually enjoying the hell out of this outcome, for the sheer entertainment value I'm getting on forums right now. People are so upset they're triple posting. lol


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Woodenhead said:


> The haters are hilarious right now. I'm actually enjoying the hell out of this outcome, for the sheer entertainment value I'm getting on forums right now. People are so upset they're triple posting. lol


When the legitimacy of this sport is gradually eroded and run to the ground in some years time (because of judging like this and other issues) and you don't have any mainstream UFC to watch, we'll see how entertaining you thought decisions like this were in hindsight.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Dude I realize you hate GSP and yes JH got robbed but can you drop with the "GSP doesn't do damage" crap? Some people just swell a lot easier than others and yes JH does have a chin even if he has no gas tank. So it's a combination of him not swelling, having a chin and GSP not having KO power. Even after all that JH WAS getting tagged and it might not show on his face visibly but he'll feel it tomorrow when all that adrenaline wears off.

I completely agree with DW's comment during the post fight conference. It's not GSP's fault the judges were a bunch of sketchbags. That said, it's clear GSP snorted coke before the Rogan interview. If he needs time off then take it, if he wants to move on do it but announce you're retiring. Don't tell people that you need a break to do other shit after winning such a controversial fight.

That is the single most disappointing thing I've seen from him. For now i'll give him the benefit of doubt from getting hit too hard on the head. I can only imagine DW just anal raping George verbally at the hospital about this PR shitfest.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> GSP is at hospital. Hendricks is talking to Helwani and wouldn't know he was in a cage where they punch and kick, sport, contest. Whatever GSP fans want to call it. I won't use the word "fight". I guess this isn't fighting anymore.
> 
> Hendricks wasn't scratched at all in the contest. GSP is on a gurney.


I'm still laughing that I'm a GSP fan and have been for years and still am, but I will never say he won this fight.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow GSP showed up so they cut the post fight feed.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

As I've stated I thought Hendricks won but I think the reaction from some people is utterly ridiculous. I've seen FAR worse decisions than this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I love this result for the sheer fact that i won 50 bucks and a dinner BUT i hate this result for the simple fact that it isnt right.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I love this result for the sheer fact that i won 50 bucks and a dinner BUT i hate this result for the simple fact that it isnt right.


This! Now i'm off to sleep!

EDIT. You better tip them more than the dinner.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW some epic fail going on with the stream... just before GSP can answer for his post fight break comments the stream dies? WTF is going on!! LOL


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

MagiK11 said:


> This! Now i'm off to sleep!
> 
> EDIT. You better tip them more than the dinner.


He's still in your sig in text format!

Blasphemy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I love this result for the sheer fact that i won 50 bucks and a dinner BUT i hate this result for the simple fact that it isnt right.


I rarely win money by bad decision but when I do it completely ruins it for me, i bet jones by split decision and i would have prefered to lose the money


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> He's still in your sig in text format!
> 
> Blasphemy.


I still love you, ROFLcopter.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> I still love you, ROFLcopter.


LMFAO...

I wish the press would stop messing up I want to know whats being said


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

OHKO said:


>


I had GSP with rounds 1, 3 and 5 as well... even called the split decision before they announced. This wasn't a street fight, blood and pain don't count on the scorecard.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Great fight, very close IMO, had it for Hendricks but not sure I would say robbery.

One thing I didnt see anyone post but did anyone else think that Hendricks tapped in the first when GSP had that choke on. It really looked like he was tapping hard.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Beeg said:


> I had GSP with rounds 1, 3 and 5 as well... even called the split decision before they announced. This wasn't a street fight, blood and pain don't count on the scorecard.


You're one ofthe few who had GSP. Could you explain why you gave him the first round? I agree with 3,5 being GSP but felt round 1 was Hendricks easy


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> This! Now i'm off to sleep!
> 
> EDIT. You better tip them more than the dinner.


Haha i dont know about that. Me and my buddy made the bet for a decently expensive restaurant. My meal alone will probably be around 50$ though im allowed to go up to 75$. Il tip probably a 20$ if the waiter/tress does an average job. Maybe a bit more if they impress. 




UFC_OWNS said:


> I rarely win money by bad decision but when I do it completely ruins it for me, i bet jones by split decision and i would have prefered to lose the money


Yeah i almost feel like i shouldnt take it but the guy i made the money bet with is kind of a douche bag so it does not bother me as much. Tbh i wouldnt be surprised if he tries to squirm his way out of paying cause it was a shitty decision. Thats the type of guy he is. But i wont let him talk his way out of it if he tries haha. 

The food bet is with a good friend but we make those all the time and i paid for a large steak dinner last time and he will pay this time. Its more of a bet so we have a reason to hang out then it is for the actual value. Or we would just bet straight money.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of having to beat the champ (ko, tko, sub, complete beatdown domination) to win the belt. It seems like a solid thing to do. Something like, a champ earns the right to retain in close fights but there was so much about this fight that made me feel that Hendricks did beat him and earned the belt. I have no hateful or emotional comments about either fighter. I respect George. I just felt he lost the fight. Looking forward to Silva/Weidman. Stay classy peeps!


----------



## tankie64 (Jan 22, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> St. Pierre by stoppage in late 4th or somewhere in the 5th round against a then completely gassed Hendricks!


So?????????????whatcha say now?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

nissassagame said:


> I kind of like the idea of having to beat the champ (ko, tko, sub, complete beatdown domination) to win the belt. It seems like a solid thing to do. Something like, a champ earns the right to retain in close fights but there was so much about this fight that made me feel that Hendricks did beat him and earned the belt. I have no hateful or emotional comments about either fighter. I respect George. I just felt he lost the fight. Looking forward to Silva/Weidman. Stay classy peeps!


When the octagon closes neither fighter should be champion.

You cant give the champion an advantage or it would no longer be a fair fight. Simple as that. 

If were going to make it not a fair fight then why stop there... why not just tie the challengers arms down so they have to kick ko in order to get the belt.


----------



## tankie64 (Jan 22, 2009)

rezin said:


> Great fight, very close IMO, had it for Hendricks but not sure I would say robbery.
> 
> One thing I didnt see anyone post but did anyone else think that Hendricks tapped in the first when GSP had that choke on. It really looked like he was tapping hard.


Seriously..............are you kidding me? Look at the end result. I think he may have just forced GSP's retirement.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Stun Gun said:


> You're one ofthe few who had GSP. Could you explain why you gave him the first round? I agree with 3,5 being GSP but felt round 1 was Hendricks easy


I'd have to watch it again to answer that. I just said out loud after each round... "That was GSP.... that was Hendricks... that was GSP..." At the end I had it 3-2 for GSP.


----------



## tankie64 (Jan 22, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> When the octagon closes neither fighter should be champion.
> 
> You cant give the champion an advantage or it would no longer be a fair fight. Simple as that.
> 
> If were going to make it not a fair fight then why stop there... why not just tie the challengers arms down so they have to kick ko in order to get the belt.


Nice...........and very eloquent


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> When the octagon closes neither fighter should be champion.
> 
> You cant give the champion an advantage or it would no longer be a fair fight. Simple as that.
> 
> If were going to make it not a fair fight then why stop there... why not just tie the challengers arms down so they have to kick ko in order to get the belt.


Agreed. I'm just pointing out the mystique that is "to be the champ, you gotta beat the champ" and the perception of the word "beat" that people have.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Beeg said:


> I'd have to watch it again to answer that. I just said out loud after each round... "That was GSP.... that was Hendricks... that was GSP..." At the end I had it 3-2 for GSP.


I had rounds one and two for Hendricks, three for GSP since he controlled most of it while Hendricks seemed to fade. Even with the late takedown it wasn't enough to win the round. Round 4 was Hendricks IMO and 5 was a bit of a toss up, but at this point in my drunken state I still have Hendricks winning 3 or possibly 4 rounds if he won the 5th. 

I hate myself for typing this, but overall, we should have had a new champ. 

BACON!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I had rounds one and two for Hendricks, three for GSP since he controlled most of it while Hendricks seemed to fade. Even with the late takedown it wasn't enough to win the round. Round 4 was Hendricks IMO and 5 was a bit of a toss up, but at this point in my drunken state I still have Hendricks winning 3 or possibly 4 rounds if he won the 5th.
> 
> I hate myself for typing this, but overall, we should have had a new champ.
> 
> BACON!


That is how I saw the fight. Except a little different state :smoke01:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Just rewatched Round 1 and I think GSP got that round.

Both landed one takedown each, Hendricks did nothing with his while GSP at least attempted a sub. GSP thoroughly outstruck Hendricks in that round. 

Hendricks landed 3 very short elbows and Goldberg was shouting "THESE ARE VICIOUS ELBOWS". One short punch that didn't even faze GSP and Rogan said "THESE ARE VERY HARD PUNCHES". "Hendricks landed a very hard knee!" at a knee that didn't even land. 

It was pretty even in the first half of that round, in the latter half it was GSP outstriking Hendricks.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Just rewatched Round 1 and I think GSP got that round.
> 
> Both landed one takedown each, Hendricks did nothing with his while GSP at least attempted a sub. GSP thoroughly outstruck Hendricks in that round.
> 
> ...


I'll have to rewatch the fight. I know I said I was off to sleep but this time i mean it. Either way, one of GSP's most exciting fights to date. :bye01:


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Its was Hendricks 4-1.

Not even close.

This is the most comical decision I've seen in the UFC. It's on the level of Pacman vs Bradley for boxing.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This is BS...

Total BS...

DIAZ 1, 2, AND 5!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

rezin said:


> Great fight, very close IMO, had it for Hendricks but not sure I would say robbery.
> 
> One thing I didnt see anyone post but did anyone else think that Hendricks tapped in the first when GSP had that choke on. It really looked like he was tapping hard.


Yeah, that's what I thought too, but it was almost when GSP was releasing the choke, and rogan never pointed it out as he usually would so I figured I was just seeing things. Haha.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He was just repositioning his elbow i saw it live too but I thought oh he didn't tap he was just adjusting


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> Calling it now btw, from the way GSP announced that retirement bit I think he is gonna come out as gay. Just the way he said he had personal issues that he'll make an announcement about later, and also saying he is hanging them up for a bit at least means he is waiting to see the reaction he gets from the announcement


This makes sense, after hearing the scrum.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

GSP won round 3, potentially won round 1, but certainly didn't win the fight. I hope he doesn't walk away, as I love watching the guy fight, but he shouldn't be walking away as champion, Hendricks deserves that rematch.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Hendricks got robbed.


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> This makes sense, after hearing the scrum.


Maybe or maybe he or someone in his near family is sick. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Kosei Inoue said:


> Maybe or maybe he or someone in his near family is sick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That could very well be it too. I don't know but I'm interested to see, and I'm interested in the rematch


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rezin said:


> Great fight, very close IMO, had it for Hendricks but not sure I would say robbery.
> 
> One thing I didnt see anyone post but did anyone else think that Hendricks tapped in the first when GSP had that choke on. It really looked like he was tapping hard.


You mean here? 










I don't know if i can accept that as a tap.... GSP had let go before Hendricks "tapped" anyway.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> You mean here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it just looks like his arm pulling against gsps leg and then when gsps leg passed hendricks arm the force was released moving hendricks arm backward and hendricks then forcefully stopped the movement of his arm which caused it to shake for an instant. And the small part after that GSP already let go of the choke so there was no need for him to tap.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

whether Hendricks meant to tap or not that definitely looked like a tap, doubt it was though seeing as the dude would probably go out before tapping in the first round of a championship fight.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

After watching the fight first time, I had it for Hendrick. But thought I should reserve my judgement as it could be the case of Hendrick performing way better than anyone's expectation. 

After re-watching the fight, I realized that it was actually closer than what a lot of people make it out to be. Especially Round 1 and 2.

Round 1: GSP got some good striking and a takedown. But Hendrick got a takedown of this own and some strikes including the nasty elbows. Who wins the round depends of how people judge it. If they take in consideration of Hendrick's power, this round will go to Hendrick. But if judges judge the strikes without accounting for its power (since GSP didn't really get wobbled by them), I can see why this round go in GSP favor.

Round 2: Similar to Round 1. Only this time, Hendrick was clearly more dominant. Hendrick take this.

Round 3: GSP was outstriking Hendrick the whole time. Hendrick got a takedown but didn't really do anything much. GSP won this round.

Round 4: Hendrick was dominating GSP for most of the time. He clearly win this round.

Round 5: Generally agreed that GSP was the busier and more active fighter and landed 2 takedowns. Agree with the judges that GSP take this round.

I understand how 2 judges scored 48-47 for GSP. Deciding factor is clearly round 1. Should power in strikes really be taken into consideration? Same argument also occurs during the round 3 of Jose Aldo/Frankie Edgar. But that time, Edgar was clearly outstriking Aldo while Aldo landed more powerful punches. 

If that time, power isn't taken into consideration if it didn't stun the fighter, Frankie Edgar would have been the new Featherweight Champion. What is different in this case is that GSP and Hendrick was pretty even in term of total strikes in that round. 

I don't think is much of the robbery that people make it out to be. But a immediate re-match is definitely needed.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you should always score big strikes (Hendricks was landing big elbows, hooks, uppercuts, knees) over jabs and light right hands. 

Hendricks took round 1 for sure. Round 2 and 4 were very easy to score as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

GSP got no good striking round 1 I rewatched it what are you people talking about, i'm sure you are confusing round 1 with round 3. GSP's closest thing to a real strike were a few average knees to the body and 2 blocked and limited power head kicks. Johnny hendricks had this in round 1 :

A knee to GSP's head to counter a TD shot
A uppercut to GSP's head to counter a TD shot
A few stiff and effective punches when they were both standing in the center of the octagon
5 hard elbows to the side of the head when GSP was trying to take him down against the fence.
About 6 hard shots from defending a single leg and punching his head
A TD that did nothing but he landed an elbow when GSP was about to get up
A leg kick
A lot of knees to the thighs


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> You mean here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had he been tapping, or had he even really been being choked his head would have moved dramatically when GSP let go... it literally doesn't move an inch... he was just searching for something to grasp.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ProdigyPenn said:


> After watching the fight first time, I had it for Hendrick. But thought I should reserve my judgement as it could be the case of Hendrick performing way better than anyone's expectation.
> 
> After re-watching the fight, I realized that it was actually closer than what a lot of people make it out to be. Especially Round 1 and 2.
> 
> ...


Great break down. This is what I saw after the fact of course. I also thought Hendricks ended his incredible run plus I saw Matt Hughes in the audience and it immediately reminded me of the Matt Serra fight...and I was like...uh oh...this can't be good. You know that scene where he (dik head) was laughing at GSP getting KOed. It was dejavu.

But yah pretty much the only explanation of how the judges scored it. It's subtle, but GSP landed a ton of jabs, hooks, leg kicks, front kicks, and high kicks. Got a few takedowns. But I thought Hendricks had first easily so that's really the deciding factor. 

Lets not dismiss the fact that it was a great night of fights including the main event!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Daaaayyyyyum.

I have no clue how to score this fight. I think it was a lot like Elliot/Bagautinov with one guy landing more but the other guy clearly landing harder and I scored that fight for the guy who landed harder. I really can't say. All I know is I was on the edge of my seat when Buffer announced the split decision.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Daaaayyyyyum.
> 
> I have no clue how to score this fight. I think it was a lot like Elliot/Bagautinov with one guy landing more but the other guy clearly landing harder and I scored that fight for the guy who landed harder. I really can't say. All I know is I was on the edge of my seat when Buffer announced the split decision.


I thought the Russian landed harder and more. Elliot was missing with many of his punches. He came forward, but the Russian was throwing more. 

In a 10 pt must system sure it is close. It is pretty much a 3 to 2 rounds fight. But it is just a shame that Johnny can go out, beat GSP up, out-wrestle him, yet lose. I miss Pride. Hendricks could fight tomorrow. GSP will need months to recover. Shame the guy who wasn't unscathed, was deemed the loser.

People call anyone who talks damage a JUST BLEED fan. Yet pretty much all PRO FIGHTERS say the same things. When all fighters are talking damage, talking robbery, then obviously there is something there. People calling people JUST BLEED fans are basically calling all pros who feel that way "uneducated" about the sport. GSPs peers thought he lost the fight. Other guys who do this for a living thought Johnny was robbed.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *I thought the Russian landed harder and more. Elliot was missing with many of his punches. He came forward, but the Russian was throwing more. *
> 
> In a 10 pt must system sure it is close. It is pretty much a 3 to 2 rounds fight. But it is just a shame that Johnny can go out, beat GSP up, out-wrestle him, yet lose. I miss Pride. Hendricks could fight tomorrow. GSP will need months to recover. Shame the guy who wasn't unscathed, was deemed the loser.


I was going by the stats they showed during the fight, no idea if they were correct but they showed Elliot landed more.


Back on GSP/Hendricks, I'm rewatching it right now and I have to say I changed my mind. Hendricks should have got the nod, winning rounds 1, 2 and 4.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

It really does make UFC less exciting for me. Knowing that after such a dominant performance a fighter can be deprived of his victory.

I don't understand what on earth people who claim GSP won 3-2 were watching. Even Dana himself said when he went up into the octagon before the announcement of the winner, the GSP camp knew they lost.

If GSP has any semblance of respect for the sport she should voluntarily give the belt to Hendricks and THEN prepare for a rematch if he so chooses. I hear people talking about what a great sport GSP is, this is the time for him to prove it. Acknowledge the mistake of the judges and give the belt to its rightful owner. Then you can fight him again if you want it back.

If there is a rematch and I hope there is, Johnny should be the defending champion, not GSP. Giving Johnny another chance at the title would be a sham. It's GSP who should be the challenger if there is another fight.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

sucrets said:


> It really does make UFC less exciting for me. Knowing that after such a dominant performance a fighter can be deprived of his victory.
> 
> I don't understand what on earth people who claim GSP won 3-2 were watching. Even Dana himself said when he went up into the octagon before the announcement of the winner, the GSP camp knew they lost.
> 
> ...


What Dana said has as much relevance as what you or I say. We're all windbags with an opinion. Kind of like getting a traffic ticket... the only opinion that matters is the cop's. 

As for the other stuff about GSP voluntarily giving up the belt... well, its like the traffic ticket again. To GSP (and any other fighter) the only opinion that matters is the cop's. He's not going to turn over a money stream of income because some people have hurt feelings. Santa Claus isn't real, corporations will say just about anything to sell you something, governments and the evening news will lie to you and Vegas isn't in the group hug business of fairness. If "Johnny" wants the belt he can make his victory obvious.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

What did GSP say in the post fight interview? Did he acknowledge at all that many people probably thought Hendricks won?


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

I got gsp round 1,3and 5


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so angry off that one sided beat down I will not be purchasing or supporting a UFC event for along time. 

I buy every PPV... Not anymore... I'm done... It's football and basketball season, F-MMA... It's turned into boxing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder where all of these crybaby fans were when Hendricks was given decision victories over Condit and Koscheck, fights he arguably and conceivably could have lost. Close decisions happen. I still can't believe that anyone is calling - at most - a 48-47 decision win for Hendricks the "worst robbery in MMA history". That score and that comment literally do not go together.

We've all worked hard for something only to come within inches and have it taken away, be you a professional fighter, a doctor or lawyer, or a blue collar worker. If Hendricks is worth anything as a fighter and a man, he'll pick himself up, come back, and finish what he started. As versus crying to anyone who will listen, as he's known to do. We've all felt the shaft of life's mighty johnson - stop whining, pick yourself up, and get back to it. And next time, don't just give it "70%".


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Beeg said:


> What Dana said has as much relevance as what you or I say. We're all windbags with an opinion. Kind of like getting a traffic ticket... the only opinion that matters is the cop's.
> 
> As for the other stuff about GSP voluntarily giving up the belt... well, its like the traffic ticket again. To GSP (and any other fighter) the only opinion that matters is the cop's. He's not going to turn over a money stream of income because some people have hurt feelings. Santa Claus isn't real, corporations will say just about anything to sell you something, governments and the evening news will lie to you and Vegas isn't in the group hug business of fairness. If "Johnny" wants the belt he can make his victory obvious.


This is a clear example of a tu quoque fallacy. You really have no argument whatsoever.

The judge's opinion is flawed as simple as that. I 'm not going to allow you to hide behind elastic analogies to make a point that isn't there to begin with.

If he is a martial artist as he so claims then he should know very well what honor entails. It entail recognizing when you lose and being graceful about it. That's why GSP should give it up.

Now if he is a money grabbing bastard, that's fine. But he should come out and say it openly and loudly.

Johhny's victory was as clear as GSP's face was smashed. In fact, GSP's smashed face WAS what made Johnny's victory was clear. You were either not watching the same fight as the rest of us or you simply have no connection to reality. Sorry.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Sort of funny to think about. Hendricks should have lost to Koscheck, but should have beat GSP. Funny how MMA works considering where Koscheck is now.

Whatever, I'm getting used to meh decisions. No point in getting angry over them. At least Lawler won, so it was a good night for me.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wonder where all of these crybaby fans were *when Hendricks was given decision victories over Condit and Koscheck, fights he arguably and conceivably could have lost*. Close decisions happen. I still can't believe that anyone is calling - at most - a 48-47 decision win for Hendricks the "worst robbery in MMA history". That score and that comment literally do not go together.


I was there and said that he lost both of these fights. I don't feel your post was directed at me though.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Considering Hendricks shouldn't have gotten a title shot in the first place because he won over Koscheck, just as much as GSP won over Hendricks last night.. some call them robberies, I can't be too sour about this decision. 

Knowing the whiny ass Hendricks can be we will probably never hear the end of this.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hendricks did not do enough to beat the champion, him holding back at 70% so he could go the distance and then leaving it to the judges against GSP of all people was not going to be enough for the title to change hands.

Incredibly stupid strategy by Hendricks in my opinion. 100% is the bare minimum, especially in a championship fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I keep seeing that 70% number. Did he actually say that? If so, that is the most moronic thing I've ever heard.

Go into a title fight against GSP and only go 70% so you can make it 5 rounds? Surely he's just talking shit?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> I keep seeing that 70% number. Did he actually say that? If so, that is the most moronic thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Go into a title fight against GSP and only go 70% so you can make it 5 rounds? Surely he's just talking shit?


Hendricks admitted to only going at 70% so he could go the distance during the post fight presser. That's a huge mistake and that's why he lost, even Dana pointed it out to him and put him in his place as soon as he made that comment.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Killz said:


> I keep seeing that 70% number. Did he actually say that? If so, that is the most moronic thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Go into a title fight against GSP and only go 70% so you can make it 5 rounds? Surely he's just talking shit?


Maybe, but no matter, all those haters who shit all over GSP for not going 100%, and passing up possible finishes for the sake of safety, had better not start praising Johny for using the same strategy ... they should actually be really pissed at Johny for not going all out and possibly finishing it in the 2nd, even at the risk of gassing and losing the final 3 rounds ... they should be, but most of those yacking about GSP fighting safe don't understand the fight game much anyway ... oh sure, some of them actually train, but that's not saying they understand the game 
.... anyone remember Rob Johnson? Played with the Buffalo Bills late 90's early 2000's? Archetype of the perfect QB, tall, strong, fast ... didn't have a clue how to actually play the game ... being a 'player' doesn't mean you know the 'game'.

Hendricks played the right game plan, as did GSP in his wins ... Hendricks just happened to get screwed over by the rules of the game (his obvious 2 rounds, meant no more than GSP's close 2 rounds, and the 1 round that was split was the game winner) and possibly some bad judging even within these rules ... but that being said, no matter whether John won or lost, he played it safe, and the anti-safe gang shoul drecognize this and decide whether they want to reevaluate their concept of whether safe fighting belongs in the game, or be consistent and come out and blame Johny for thos loss based on the fact he fought 'safe'.

P.S. If I understand you, you (Killz) are on the 'don't fight safe' side of the argument and while I strongly disagree (at least until they change the rules to somehow eliminate the advantage of sometime fighting safe,) you are at least being consistent ... but Johny did say that; at least twice that I saw; so I assume you too would blame Johny's 'safe' game plan for this loss as much, maybe even more, than any erratic judging?


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

sucrets said:


> This is a clear example of a tu quoque fallacy. You really have no argument whatsoever.
> 
> The judge's opinion is flawed as simple as that. I 'm not going to allow you to hide behind elastic analogies to make a point that isn't there to begin with.
> 
> ...


Or it could be that a martial artist accepts gracefully the judgment of those charged with judging the martial arts event ... A martial artist may believe that he is just as bound to accept a judgment of victory as he is a judgement of defeat.

And of course, how would a true martial artist give up their belt to someone who would take the belt even after a judgment of a defeat? 

To make this a true measure of martial arts honour by your measure, then eliminating any honouring of the judgement made by those tasked with the responsibility of judging (questionable in and of itself as to being anything a true martial artist would consider) .. GSP would have to give up the belt because he felt that he had not actually won the event, and Hendricks would have to refuse to accept the belt as there was no legitimate body of judgment making the decision that he had won. 

But that totally neglects to take into account the actual way MMA events are judged ... they are judged by rounds, not overall fights .. if you beat the shit out of me for 2 rounds, but not quite bad enough to be given a 10-8 for either of those rounds, and I just barely out fight you for 2 other rounds, say maybe I look a little bit busier and just sneak by with a 10-9, then after 4 rounds we are TIED ... no, you are not winning, even if my face looks like cat barf and they are taking Cosmopolitian Magazine cover shots of your face between rounds .. whom ever wins round 5 is the winner ... period, full stop, end of story.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

BOOM said:


> Hendricks admitted to only going at 70% so he could go the distance during the post fight presser. That's a huge mistake and that's why he lost, even Dana pointed it out to him and put him in his place as soon as he made that comment.


Hendricks was trying to illustrate 'just how hard he hits'... that was the context of him stating 'i was only using 70%' ... ie. even at a mere 70% he was hurting GSP.

Thats when Dana called him out on it... basically stating that he should have used 100% then so that he could actually be the champ instead of gloating about how easily he hurt GSP with a mere 70% of his power.



sucrets said:


> Johhny's victory was as clear as GSP's face was smashed. In fact, *GSP's smashed face* WAS what made Johnny's victory was clear. You were either not watching the same fight as the rest of us or you simply have no connection to reality. Sorry.


Dood, i dont think anyone is contesting that Johnny won via UD.... 

but trying to use GSP facial destruction as *proof* of this is just plain ignorant.

GSP has ALWAYS been an easy bruiser, he ALWAYS looks like crap after a fight... for some fighters its always been that way and GSP is one of those guys.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

sucrets said:


> This is a clear example of a tu quoque fallacy. You really have no argument whatsoever.
> 
> The judge's opinion is flawed as simple as that. I'm not going to allow you to hide behind elastic analogies to make a point that isn't there to begin with.


Here's another fallacy, you have an issue with how the judges called the fight, yet want St. Pierre to make it right based upon your beliefs. Call out the judges then and have them change their decision. Call out the UFC and NSAC and have them change the rules for future fights. Do no ask amends from a person who had no say in the matter, as St. Pierre already did his job; which does not include satisfying your self-righteous sense of what his values should be.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Total bullshit this sport is a sham with its crooked and incompetent judges that are never fired. Both judges that scored the fight for Georges need to be fired there is no justification based on how they are supposed to judge the fight. They won't be however in fact nothing will happen to them because all of the commissions are corrupt.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

attention said:


> Hendricks was trying to illustrate 'just how hard he hits'... that was the context of him stating 'i was only using 70%' ... ie. even at a mere 70% he was hurting GSP.



Correct and that is exactly what cost him the fight. The only thing Hendricks should have been illustrating to everyone is knocking GSP out cold or finishing him, leaving it to the judges and not going full throttle is the equivalent of asking for a loss in a championship fight as the challenger.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

attention said:


> Dood, i dont think anyone is contesting that Johnny won via UD....
> 
> but trying to use GSP facial destruction as *proof* of this is just plain ignorant.
> 
> GSP has ALWAYS been an easy bruiser, he ALWAYS looks like crap after a fight... for some fighters its always been that way and GSP is one of those guys.


I thought the fighter could have went either way, I said after the first that it could go either way, Hendrick landed the better shots but GSP landed just as much but also had the guillotine attempt so how heavily you weighed heavier strike vs submission attempt was gonna decide the round and in hindsight the fight. I even said I expected the judges to be mixed on that round. 

The reason I quoted you though was to agree with the stuff about GSP bruising easily but also add that Hendricks obviously has that ungodly BJ Penn lie ability to not bruise. GSP landed that head kick numerous times through out the fight and Hendricks walked right through it . Hendricks is an extreme case of durability it would appear.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I thought the fighter could have went either way, I said after the first that it could go either way, Hendrick landed the better shots but GSP landed just as much but also had the guillotine attempt so how heavily you weighed heavier strike vs submission attempt was gonna decide the round and in hindsight the fight. I even said I expected the judges to be mixed on that round.
> 
> The reason I quoted you though was to agree with the stuff about GSP bruising easily but also add that Hendricks obviously has that ungodly BJ Penn lie ability to not bruise. GSP landed that head kick numerous times through out the fight and Hendricks walked right through it . Hendricks is an extreme case of durability it would appear.


Lol at a poor failed sub attempt that did absolutely nothing being the deciding factor in the fight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

BOOM said:


> Hendricks did not do enough to beat the champion, him holding back at 70% so he could go the distance and then leaving it to the judges against GSP of all people was not going to be enough for the title to change hands.
> 
> Incredibly stupid strategy by Hendricks in my opinion. 100% is the bare minimum, especially in a championship fight.


Exactly. When the champ has never come close to losing a decision, you need to finish him and get him outta there instead of saving energy so you can make it to the end of the 5th round. You need to fight to win instead of fighting to not lose. If it's going to go to decision it better be a good one-sided beating like the one GSP dished out on Fitch so the judges can't bung it up. I think Hendricks could've done that or finished GSP, but he didn't. That is, assuming his claim of only going 70% are true.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Once Hendricks gains the belt, anyone up for a Carlos Conduit/Hendricks rematch? I actually thought Carlos won the first fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

aerius said:


> Exactly. When the champ has never come close to losing a decision, you need to finish him and get him outta there instead of saving energy so you can make it to the end of the 5th round. You need to fight to win instead of fighting to not lose. If it's going to go to decision it better be a good one-sided beating like the one GSP dished out on Fitch so the judges can't bung it up. I think Hendricks could've done that or finished GSP, but he didn't. That is, assuming his claim of only going 70% are true.


Decisions are supposed to be fair no matter who is holding the title. Hendricks beat the stuffing out of GSP and should be the current champion. Hendricks gameplan wasnt the problem as he won the fight. What is the problem is the shitty judging. The idea that Hendricks needs to finish GSP in order to get the belt while GSP merely has to survive a losing fight in order to remain Champion is the most ridiculous thing i have heard about this sport. You guys are literally saying we dont care about fights being fair.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol at a poor failed sub attempt that did absolutely nothing being the deciding factor in the fight.


Laugha all you want but every other aspect of that round is virtually even, the amount of strikes the amount of TD's all of it. That failed guillotine is what made the difference as minor as it seems that round was that evenly matched that it made all the difference in the world. I agree its odd that in a fight you can pinpoint the exact instance that made the difference like that but the other 4 rounds are pretty clearly evenly split. The way you hand out the first makes all the difference and GSP took it because two judges weighed his sub attempt more than Hendricks landing the somewhat harder strikes. That said the most significant strike in the 1st round could be considered to be the head kick GSP landed on Hendricks.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Laugha all you want but every other aspect of that round is virtually even, the amount of strikes the amount of TD's all of it. That failed guillotine is what made the difference as minor as it seems that round was that evenly matched that it made all the difference in the world. I agree its odd that in a fight you can pinpoint the exact instance that made the difference like that but the other 4 rounds are pretty clearly evenly split. The way you hand out the first makes all the difference and GSP took it because two judges weighed his sub attempt more than Hendricks landing the somewhat harder strikes. *That said the most significant strike in the 1st round could be considered to be the head kick GSP landed on Hendricks.*


Lol

And not the uppercuts that Hendricks landed that had GSP scared to shoot in for the rest of the fight for the fear of being knocked out. But the Headkick that didnt do anything.

Talking with people about this fight that have GSP in the signature is pointless. Somewhere im sure you know that GSP lost by a good margin but you are trying to convince yourself otherwise and it looks like you are trying hard.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That's the problem with just looking at the stats on paper. Yea, they landed a similar amount of strikes but Hendricks was clearly landing the harder shots. What was GSP landing? Jabs and slapping leg kicks? Those shouldn't mean as much as uppercuts and hard elbows.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol
> 
> And not the uppercuts that Hendricks landed that had GSP scared to shoot in for the rest of the fight for the fear of being knocked out. But the Headkick that didnt do anything.
> 
> Talking with people about this fight that have GSP in the signature is pointless. Somewhere im sure you know that GSP lost by a good margin but you are trying to convince yourself otherwise and it looks like you are trying hard.


I think you let Rogan sell you on those uppercuts a little to much, besides if neither does a whole lot of damage I am not penalizing one fighter because the other has seemingly has an iron chin. I don't think it was the uppercuts that had GSP unwilling to shoot as much as the fact that Hendricks was able to over power him in the clinch out work him in an area were GSP is used to having a sizable advantage. Same thing happened in the second Kos fight. 

I am not trying to convince myself of anything if the fight was scored as a whole Hendricks would have won but under the current scoring system I can see a good case for a GSP win. As I said it boils down to one round where Hendicks only landed one single strike more and both fighters got a TD. As I said it came down to that Guillotine attempt.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I finally saw it. As a hard core gsp fan I even thought he lost. I'll have to watch it again without emotion and score round by round. Close fight though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I finally saw it. As a hard core gsp fan I even thought he lost. I'll have to watch it again without emotion and score round by round. Close fight though.


You only really need bother watching and scoring the 1st round. The rest is pretty much unanimous 2 a piece. 

I just watched the first round again and here is how it went.

First 30 seconds is all GSP, he lands a couple kicks and jabs as well as a quick takedown and a submission attempt. Then they tie up and exchange knees and body shots, 45 seconds in Hendricks pushes GSP over towards cage but GSP is able to push back and they evenly exchange more knees and body shots until Yamasaki breaks them up 1:15 in. Hendricks goes for a punch and GSP ducks under and goes for a takedown, Hendricks is able to keep it standing and makes GSP pay with 2 good punches roughly 1:30 in but GSP is able to control him and push him up against the cage while working for a takedown. At this point(2 mins in)Hendricks lands a few mean elbows and then is able to reverse so GSP is up against the cage. Hendricks gets a takedown half way through the round but only lands one weak elbow before GSP is able to get up. Hendricks holds GSP against the fence a bit and at 3 mins in GSP breaks free and they separate. Over the next 40 seconds GSP controls the fight landing a few kicks(including head kick) and jabs until they clinch up 3:40 into the round. Again they evenly exchange knees and body shots, GSP might have an ever so slight advantage in this tie up but it is fairly even until they separate 4:20 into the round. GSP controls the remaining 40 seconds landing more shots while Hendricks throws a couple powerful punches but they are all blocked or dodged.

So in total you have 

1:50 minutes of stand up striking with GSP getting the better of Hendricks. He out landed Hendricks in these situations although his strikes were doing little damage.

1:40 of even clinching during which only minor knees and body shots were thrown by either fighter and no fighter showing a significant advantage in really any way shape or form.

0:30 of Hendricks successfully defending takedowns while punishing GSP with 3 decent punches and 5 elbows. These are possibly the most significant strikes of the round but occur while GSP is controlling the action and trying to get a takedown.

1:00 of Hendricks holding GSP against the cage or on the ground after takedown. Definitely controlled the fight during this time but neither fighter was landing anything significant striking wise or going for submissions etc.

Overall GSP was the aggressor and showed more octagon control and better striking whereas Hendricks showed more successful wrestling and takedown defense. 

In the end the scoring of this round all comes down to whether you rate GSP's aggression, octagon control and striking more valuable then Hendricks' defense and better wrestling. 

When you break it down like this it is possible to see how a judge could have given GSP. Overall it was quite a close round with both fighters showing advantages. 

I still think Hendricks should have been given the round since the majority of it was spent wrestling and Hendricks clearly showed the advantage with both better offensive and defensive wrestling. GSP's striking advantage was imo slightly negated due to Hendricks doing more damage while defending takedown.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Side didn't you bet $50 on GSP + dinner. I bet on Machida the first time vs Shogun and I actually handed over my money to my friends at the bar thinking he lost. Then they both handed it back when Machida got the W. Funny how it works. So what if it was close, controversial, etc...etc. You won...lolz! I'd be happy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Side didn't you bet $50 on GSP + dinner. I bet on Machida the first time vs Shogun and I actually handed over my money to my friends at the bar thinking he lost. Then they both handed it back when Machida got the W. Funny how it works. So what if it was close, controversial, etc...etc. You won...lolz! I'd be happy.


Yeah i did.

Like i mentioned in another post. Im happy for the decision because i won my bets. But im upset since i believe it just isnt right.

And yea i texted my friend i have the dinner bet with "**** you GSP lost" before the decision was read haha. Then i texted him back "NVM prepare to pay for a 100 dollar dinner bill" :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hendricks really did do a brilliant job in the fight. He fought smarter than GSP which I didn't think was going to happen.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The first round was definitely the decider, but I personally thought Hendricks took it. I also think in the rounds Hendricks lost, he did more damage/fought better than GSP did in the rounds he lost, if that makes sense?

Either way, as a big GSP fan I'm happy he came out with the win, but I don't feel he deserved it.

You thought Hendricks bitching was bad when he was trying to get his title shot... Imagine how bad it's going to be now!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> The first round was definitely the decider, but *I personally thought Hendricks took it. I also think in the rounds Hendricks lost, he did more damage/fought better than GSP did in the rounds he lost, if that makes sense?*
> 
> Either way, as a big GSP fan I'm happy he came out with the win, but I don't feel he deserved it.
> 
> You thought Hendricks bitching was bad when he was trying to get his title shot... Imagine how bad it's going to be now!!


All that makes sense and all that is 100% correct.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I rewatched it and may be grasping here, but the high kick w 1:30 left in the opening rd by gsp may have won the rd. Between the split takedowns, the hard elbows by rigg while in the clinch and the quick sub attempt it was a very close round. Georges was a bit more active w the leg attack and I truly think thats why he was tipped by those two judges. Not agreeing, just speculating. I didnt understand the decision at all, now I do. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> I rewatched it and may be grasping here, but the high kick w 1:30 left in the opening rd by gsp may have won the rd.



You are grasping...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I had:
r1 10-10 draw
r2 10-9 Hendricks
r3 10-9 GSP
r4 10-9 Hendricks
r5 10-10 draw

Hendricks 49 - GSP 48


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> I rewatched it and may be grasping here, but the high kick w 1:30 left in the opening rd by gsp may have won the rd. Between the split takedowns, the hard elbows by rigg while in the clinch and the quick sub attempt it was a very close round. Georges was a bit more active w the leg attack and I truly think thats why he was tipped by those two judges. Not agreeing, just speculating. I didnt understand the decision at all, now I do.


If it was in the clinch then you would give it to Hendricks...problem was it was against the cage with Hendrick's back to the cage. So you have to pick between grappling and striking because pushing someone up against the cage is scoring.

Hendrick's had many opportunities to win this fight, he could have won every round GSP won and shut him out 50-45. He made a number of mistakes and that is why he's not the champion. 

A brain damaged GSP had a higher fight IQ than Johny which is why I don't feel bad. This was closer to Melendez/Henderson a fight where the guy should have won rather than Edgar/Henderson II where the officials made a terrible call.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight was very similar to Machida vs Shogun and even Edgar vs Maynard I. Is it a coincidence that the underdogs inflicted more damage yet they both lost/drew. 

Hendricks even said he was landing 70% of his power which is tactical because he was conserving. However in hindsight it's always the case of "what if he unleashed." If he didn't finish then we'd say he blew his load like The Reem vs Travis Browne. Man I thought that was a sure fire TKO. Instead of debating, I just kind shrug my shoulders and say...that's the way it goes. No point in crying over spilled milk. 

Hendricks looked very solid, GSP stood toe to toe longer than any other fighter and fought his heart out. They both put on a show and we as fans win!


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

My thoughts on the fight is that it was a great fight, the best GSP fight in many years maybe even overall his most entertaining fight because of how competitive it was. GSP proved he has guts and realized he wasn't gonna out wrestle Hendricks so he stood in there and fought like a champion and had his moments. With that being said, Hendricks should've won the fight. I thought Hendricks won 4 or at least 3 of the rounds and inflicted a lot more damage to boot. The word robbery gets thrown around way to much in MMA these days but I believe this fight was a robbery. I was pretty neutral going into the fight I would've been happy to see either fighter win but I hate seeing a fighter get robbed especially in a huge fight like this. I hope GSP sticks around and there is a rematch.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It was an excellent, excellent fight. Had Hendricks winning and was shocked at the decision. I had it a very clear 48-47 for Hendricks and thought it was a very simple fight to score. 

Thy beard shall prevail again however.

Hope GSP can heal whatever demons he has going on right now. Not his fault the judges got it wrong. I've never understood why the figher that gets the good side of a bad decision gets so much hate.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> I had:
> r1 10-10 draw
> r2 10-9 Hendricks
> r3 10-9 GSP
> ...


That is absurd there isn't an ounce of room to debate round 5 gsp took it


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I had:
> r1 10-10 draw
> r2 10-9 Hendricks
> r3 10-9 GSP
> ...


I like this out of the box thinking. If we are saying rounds were so close, then why give it to someone? The Draw is available for use. More judges should use it. Especially in 5 rounders.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Very good, close fight. this thread needs my redundant take. 

Round one was the closest, I gave it to Johny by a hair but it could of gone either way and I have no problem seeing it scored either way. Round two was the next closest but I thought overall, Hendricks was more effective even though GSP won a lot of the round. Round 3 was mostly GSPs, 4 went mostly Johny. 5 was again closer but GSP edged it out to win it. 

My final score 48-47 Hendricks. GSP winning is not surprising though at all. I thought this fight was every bit as close as Jones vs Gus. If someone sitting right next to me thought GSP won, I'd disagree but know that opinion holds merits. People calling out Robbery will get over it as soon as another extremely close fight is called how they do not see it, the bed will be crapped all over again.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I lold


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's pretty funny PGI.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahahaha. Funny and true.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hahahaha, good shit! :laugh:


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

As much as this match exhibited the lackluster ability of certain judges even more so it exposed the flaws in the current scoring system.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHA nice....well played sir.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

The problem people are having has to do with each round being autonomous from one another. If I compare it to basketball; for example and pretend they play a best of 5 round series instead of a best of 7 then it would be like GSP won rounds 1 and 3 by a 100-99 score and Johnny having won rd 2 by a 125-100 score and round 4 by a 115-100 score. I'll give GSP a 110-100 rd 5. This is what Joe Lauzon was exhibiting with his post on twitter. A barely won round is still a won round with the current system (and 10-10s being virtual unicorns) and in a close to tie round it often goes to the incumbent. Did Johnny do enough for a 10-8 in round 2? No, but close; whereas GSP had to barely eek out his rounds and unlike a basketball game are left up to interpretation. 

Meh, I'm over it. I hope we get a rematch before 2015.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

boatoar said:


> The problem people are having has to do with each round being autonomous from one another. If I compare it to basketball; for example and pretend they play a best of 5 round series instead of a best of 7 then it would be like GSP won rounds 1 and 3 by a 100-99 score and Johnny having won rd 2 by a 125-100 score and round 4 by a 115-100 score. I'll give GSP a 110-100 rd 5. This is what Joe Lauzon was exhibiting with his post on twitter. A barely won round is still a won round with the current system (and 10-10s being virtual unicorns) and in a close to tie round it often goes to the incumbent. Did Johnny do enough for a 10-8 in round 2? No, but close; whereas GSP had to barely eek out his rounds and unlike a basketball game are left up to interpretation.
> 
> Meh, I'm over it. I hope we get a rematch before 2015.


I agree with most of this except that round 2 was close to a 10-8?!?! That is absurd considering how rare 10-8's are.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I had:
> r1 10-10 draw
> r2 10-9 Hendricks
> r3 10-9 GSP
> ...


i dont mind this system however if the results were this
r1 10-10 draw
r2 10-9 Hendricks
r3 10-9 GSP
r4 10-9 Hendricks
r5 10-9 GSP

its a draw and then who wins? should it go to a sudden death 6th? does the champ auto win
the main point of 5 rounds and 3 judges is there must be a winner but
still like the thought process though


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rallyman said:


> i dont mind this system however if the results were this
> r1 10-10 draw
> r2 10-9 Hendricks
> r3 10-9 GSP
> ...


.5 and draw

r1 10-10
r2 10-9 Hendrick
r3 10-9.5 GSP
r4 10-9 Hendrick
r5 10-9.5 GSP

Hendrick 49
GSP 48


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

rallyman said:


> i dont mind this system however if the results were this
> r1 10-10 draw
> r2 10-9 Hendricks
> r3 10-9 GSP
> ...


Then nobody wins and the champ keeps their belt. (Edgar/Maynard II)


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

NoYards said:


> Or it could be that a martial artist accepts gracefully the judgment of those charged with judging the martial arts event ... A martial artist may believe that he is just as bound to accept a judgment of victory as he is a judgement of defeat.
> 
> And of course, how would a true martial artist give up their belt to someone who would take the belt even after a judgment of a defeat?
> 
> ...


Well, your entire argument collapses on the fact that the judges were wrong.
Read again what I said about honor in martial arts 'cause you've missed the essence of it.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Beeg said:


> Here's another fallacy, you have an issue with how the judges called the fight, yet want St. Pierre to make it right based upon your beliefs. Call out the judges then and have them change their decision. Call out the UFC and NSAC and have them change the rules for future fights. Do no ask amends from a person who had no say in the matter, as St. Pierre already did his job; which does not include satisfying your self-righteous sense of what his values should be.


I don't think you know what a logical fallacy is. 

Anyway,it's nota bout me doing anything. It's about GSP recognizing reality and giving the belt to its rightful owner. That simple.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

attention said:


> but trying to use GSP facial destruction as *proof* of this is just plain ignorant.


People like you need to stop dropping big words like ignorant.

The fact that GSP's face was an utter mess and Johnny's didn't have a scratch on it speaks volumes about the damage done, hence the winner. Sure, it's all about rounds an all, but it's pretty hard to convince anyone watching the fight and not a GSP fanboy that he won more than 2 rounds.

I only gave him one. If that...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

sucrets said:


> I don't think you know what a logical fallacy is.
> 
> Anyway,it's nota bout me doing anything. It's about GSP recognizing reality and giving the belt to its rightful owner. That simple.


http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fighters/details/947

Statistically GSP did win, strikes/subs/takedowns beat Johny everywhere. We don't agree with it from what we saw but going by numbers which is both logical and reality he lost.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fighters/details/947
> 
> Statistically GSP did win, strikes/subs/takedowns beat Johny everywhere. We don't agree with it from what we saw but going by numbers which is both logical and reality he lost.


Seeing as how the unified rules of mma say that the significance of those punches is taken into account for judging. And that defensive wrestling like stopping a takedown also goes into judging. id say hendricks wins by a mile. If your punches have nothing in them then they are not significant. And GSPs punches had absolutely nothing in them. GSP fought on his toes so it was impossible for him to put anything behind them.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

Love how the wave of comments went ... From
"ROBBED , This is bullcrap " to
"Johny won" to
"Ok maybe wasnt a really bad decision" to
"Hmm..."


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Seeing as how the unified rules of mma say that the significance of those punches is taken into account for judging. And that defensive wrestling like stopping a takedown also goes into judging. id say hendricks wins by a mile. If your punches have nothing in them then they are not significant. And GSPs punches had absolutely nothing in them. GSP fought on his toes so it was impossible for him to put anything behind them.


Based on Fight Metric....GSP did all of that. And that is the reality and the logic behind him winning. I don't like it I'm arguing Jose Aldo as p4p #1 from now on. I think four of the fights of this event would have significantly better with live scoring but the person to blame for the loss is not GSP it's Hendricks. The 2nd could have been a 10-8, and his output in the 5th was horrible he was taken down twice and he landed four significant strikes.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Based on Fight Metric....GSP did all of that. And that is the reality and the logic behind him winning. I don't like it I'm arguing Jose Aldo as p4p #1 from now on. I think four of the fights of this event would have significantly better with live scoring but the person to blame for the loss is not GSP it's Hendricks. The 2nd could have been a 10-8, and his output in the 5th was horrible he was taken down twice and he landed four significant strikes.


based on a fight metric that is counted by a random person. There is nothing official about that. Point out to me where all these significant punches of GSPs were. Other then the Headkick i saw Hendricks not even react to GSPs punches. 19 significant strikes my ass. ANd Hendricks stopped 2 takedowns not 1. Does stopping someone from taking you down by uppercutting him in the face not count as defending a takedown attempt??? Cause thats exactly what it is. Which might actual mean he defended 3 takedown attempts. id have to watch it again to be sure. 

Hendricks won the defensive wrestling, octagon control, aggression, and had much more power behind his 27 strikes to GSPs 26 strikes. GSP even admitted that hendricks hits harder then anyone he has ever fought.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Baby Shoes said:


> Love how the wave of comments went ... From
> "ROBBED , This is bullcrap " to
> "Johny won" to
> "Ok maybe wasnt a really bad decision" to
> "Hmm..."


I think people after rewatching it like I did realized that Hendricks should have won but it is possible to see how it was scored for GSP.

Imo this would have been the same as Jones vs Gus if the judges had given Gus the win.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> based on a fight metric that is counted by a random person. There is nothing official about that. Point out to me where all these significant punches of GSPs were. Other then the Headkick i saw Hendricks not even react to GSPs punches. 19 significant strikes my ass. ANd Hendricks stopped 2 takedowns not 1. Does stopping someone from taking you down by uppercutting him in the face not count as defending a takedown attempt??? Cause thats exactly what it is. Which might actual mean he defended 3 takedown attempts. id have to watch it again to be sure.
> 
> Hendricks won the defensive wrestling, octagon control, aggression, and had much more power behind his 27 strikes to GSPs 26 strikes. GSP even admitted that hendricks hits harder then anyone he has ever fought.


Well all you are talking about is first round I don't know if you know that or not.

For the first round the count seemed right to me, Hendricks did a lot of thigh kneeing and elbowed GSP when his back was against the cage. But because it's the cage I don't think that quantifies as a stuffed takedown, or the whole thing counts as one td. That's GSP winning wrestling and octagon control.

I also think he landed a few body shots that we didn't see because of the camera angle. Three times I've watched this round and if I were to rank the scores I would give

1. 10/10
2. GSP 
3. Hendricks

But to answer your question
4:53 - Jab
2:46 - hard knee to the body 
1:48 - hard kick to the inner thigh
1:39 - counter hook that stopped Hendricks
1:30 - head kick
1:23 - jab
1:03 - hard knee to the body
:53 - hard knee to the body

Hendricks is he had the knees to the thighes which most of what he threw in the first but he didn't have GSP pinned against the cage. I think that would have helped him score. 

But all of this is beside the point....Hendricks didn't lose the fight in the first. He lost the fight in the 3rd, 4th and 5th because GSP was better conditioned.

*But once again fights should be live scored, would have improved Pettis, GSP, Rory, and Elliot decisions*


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Baby Shoes said:


> Love how the wave of comments went ... From
> "ROBBED , This is bullcrap " to
> "Johny won" to
> "Ok maybe wasnt a really bad decision" to
> "Hmm..."


No.

Johnny was robbed and GSP doesn't deserve to remain champion.

You can make an argument to sway the masses but reality doesn't change.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Hendricks won the defensive wrestling, octagon control, aggression, and had much more power behind his 27 strikes to GSPs 26 strikes. GSP even admitted that hendricks hits harder then anyone he has ever fought.


And then some...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Well all you are talking about is first round I don't know if you know that or not.
> 
> For the first round the count seemed right to me, Hendricks did a lot of thigh kneeing and elbowed GSP when his back was against the cage. But because it's the cage I don't think that quantifies as a stuffed takedown, or the whole thing counts as one td. That's GSP winning wrestling and octagon control.
> 
> ...


Yeah im talking about the first round because the fights are scored on a round by round basis and the person who wins more rounds is the winner. And there is no way you can give rounds 2 and 4 to GSP. Even if someone has all of GSPs white hot cream on their face they still couldnt give them to GSP. 

hendricks clearly took rounds 2 and 4 GSP clearly took round 3 and round 5 was close but i gave it to GSP.

Round 1 is the round 2 judges gave to GSP and thats the round they got completely wrong. They dont know crap about MMA and how to spot the more subtle things happening. GSPs gameplan was to have hendricks go backwards and fight on his tip toes to improve his movement but sacrifice punching power. Instead its Hendricks that made GSP backpeddle and fight on his tip does. GSP very rarely planted his feet on the floor and put anything more then his arm behind the punch. Hendricks did the opposite and you could tell by GSPs reactions and strategy that he really felt the punches but shooting for takedowns wasnt an option because he didnt want to get rocked shooting in. while you could tell by Hendricks reactions and strategy that he really didnt feel 98% of the stuff GSP threw at him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What I noticed watching this fight for a third time...just focused on what GSP was doing to Johny. Everytime GSP landed a good shot Hendricks would stop move backwards and shake his head. GSP stumbled, but he was never dropped and you heard a number of shots from GSP. GSP may not have been doing much damage but you heard some of those body kicks and one hook in the third. But Hendricks would fight for 20-40 seconds and then reset, and when GSP landed those shot that people don't respect Hendricks did retreat and not push forward. GSP always pushed forward in the fight, he was always looking to score. 

Also the fifth round...second time I've watched from a grappling and scoring perspective the most dominant round in the fight. Hendricks did nothing but try and show off his balance


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

@ toxic, I suppose I misspoke and could have been clearer. I felt rd 2 was on the way to a 10-8 or ko but never got there. Georges was never dropped, but looked very badly hurt. Was clearly not a 10-8, but I felt he was incredibly close to being at least knocked down. Again, apologies. Conjecture on my part. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I rewatched the fight again last night. Gave it to Johny even more than the first time.

Terrible decision.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

This fight is a perfect case both for judges using more draw rounds and for a .5 scoring system

1. 10-10
2. 10-8.5 Hendricks
3. 10-9.5 GSP
4. 10-9 Hendricks
5. 10-9 GSP

48.5-47.5 Hendricks. Pretty conservative too, Hendricks took round one by control and more effective striking but even calling it even Hendricks cruised.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Half points are retarded... Just use more then 10-9 in a fight...


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm bit of a Johnny come lately. But would like to chuck in my $.02. Or 2p in England.

1, I didn't like Hendrix's leary grinning. Because it made him seem to me like a cocky village idiot I went off him a bit, I didn't like his post fight remarks either, I thought they were whiny and arrogant. Just my personal opinion mind

2, I didn't think round one was the clear round for Hendrix after watching it again many times. On the beat down pod cast, it was mentioned that the uppercut that Hendrix threw didn't land. And also that the damage from the elbows may have been obscured from the judges. The knee also didn't really land.

3, basically in my opinion it was not a corrupt robbery or a stupid decision, it was just a very close round. gsp scored a couple of great head kicks and was throwing a lot and moving a lot.

4, surely it is childish to believe that photo should be taken of each fighter's face, and the one with the most damage be awarded the fight. It just doesn't work that way. That is the rules and the points scoring system. Hendrix did win the fight in my view, but he didn't win the contest.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Anteries said:


> Hi guys, I'm bit of a Johnny come lately. But would like to chuck in my $.02. Or 2p in England.
> 
> 1, I didn't like Hendrix's leary grinning. Because it made him seem to me like a cocky village idiot I went off him a bit, I didn't like his post fight remarks either, I thought they were whiny and arrogant. Just my personal opinion mind
> 
> ...


If they start doing that Joe Lauzon would never win a fight again! :thumb02:


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

sucrets said:


> No.
> 
> Johnny was robbed and GSP doesn't deserve to remain champion.
> 
> You can make an argument to sway the masses but reality doesn't change.


If your point is, 'reality doesn't change', then reality is, GSP won.

Hendricks did more _visible_ damage, but mma isn't scored on damage. (Not to mention Hendricks is facing a potential six month medical suspension, while GSP is only facing three months. So who really is more damaged?) 

Maybe mma SHOULD be judged on damage done, but it isn't.

Hendricks will get another shot. Gray Maynard got another shot.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HellRazor said:


> If your point is, 'reality doesn't change', then reality is, GSP won.
> 
> Hendricks did more _visible_ damage, but mma isn't scored on damage. *(Not to mention Hendricks is facing a potential six month medical suspension, while GSP is only facing three months. So who really is more damaged?*)
> 
> ...


Georges St-Pierre is suspended until Jan. 1, 2014, with no contact prior to Dec. 17.

Johny Hendricks must get orthopedic clearance on his right knee or he is suspended until May 17, 2014. He faces a minimum suspension until Dec. 17, with no contact prior to Dec. 8.

The only thing keeping Hendricks MAYBE out longer then GSP is his knee. Which none of us even noticed any problems. But docs wont take chances with peoples knees. That said if the orthopedic doc clears him then he can have contact sooner then GSP.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> If they start doing that Joe Lauzon would never win a fight again! :thumb02:


Same with Diego Sanchez!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Same with Diego Sanchez!


In Sanchez's case you can just look. Because he gets beat to hell because his defense is pathetic. While not landing anything hard. Melendez/Canchez is the very fight where the face tells the whole tale. Sanchez lands nothing clean all fight. He gets landed on clean all fight but has a good chin. Too much these days do people look at output. If a guy throws a jab anywhere near the face it is counted as landed. 

No one is saying score the fight on face damage. I put the funny picture up earlier in the thread as a funny. And to show who won the "fight". It is a shame that one guy can be singing in the 5th. Other guy can look like he was just in the worst beating of his life...yet he wins a decision. GSP got beat up no doubt. His face is just evidence of it. Doesn't mean that has anything to do with the fight. I scored it 3-2 Hendricks not because of GSPs face. But because Hendricks won 3 rounds of the fight and beat the shit out of him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> In Sanchez's case you can just look. Because he gets beat to hell because his defense is pathetic. While not landing anything hard. Melendez/Canchez is the very fight where the face tells the whole tale. Sanchez lands nothing clean all fight. He gets landed on clean all fight but has a good chin. Too much these days do people look at output. If a guy throws a jab anywhere near the face it is counted as landed.
> 
> No one is saying score the fight on face damage. I put the funny picture up earlier in the thread as a funny. And to show who won the "fight". It is a shame that one guy can be singing in the 5th. Other guy can look like he was just in the worst beating of his life...yet he wins a decision. GSP got beat up no doubt. His face is just evidence of it. Doesn't mean that has anything to do with the fight. I scored it 3-2 Hendricks not because of GSPs face. But because Hendricks won 3 rounds of the fight and beat the shit out of him.


This...............


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> .... His face is just evidence of it. Doesn't mean that has anything to do with the fight. I scored it 3-2 Hendricks not because of GSPs face. But because Hendricks won 3 rounds of the fight and beat the shit out of him.


I hear what you say and respect your opinion that Hendrix won the fight 3 rounds to 2. 

But when you add "...and beat the shit out of him" these are emotional words which I don't think mean much, but everyone is using in abundance.

What you are saying, in the 2 noncontroversial rounds that Hendrix won, he did more damage in those, than the 2 rounds that GSP won. This is absolutely true. but it has no connection to the rules of MMA whatsoever. 

All this talk about GSP being bashed, smashed, destroyed to me is like some bizarre hysteria. Hendrix certainly didn't beat the crap out of GSP in the 1st round. Though a lot of people think that he did win it.

The rounds are scored, one guy wins or one guy loses or maybe a draw or a 10 8 round. And no one's saying that Hendrix scored any 10 8 rounds.

We've all seen loads of competitions, boxing matches, or MMA where one fighter has won all the rounds except the last where he is out on his feet and a stumbling mess. If the opponent can't stop him the guy who won the most rounds win. It's always been this way.

You never hear a boxer say, I won the fight because I beat the crap out of him in the last 2 rounds. 

I don't mean to offend anyone, just enjoy arguing my case. This is purely how I see things. I could well be wrong.


One little further point for your consideration.

Towards the end of the 1st round, when GSP kicked Hendrix 2 or 3 times in the face with roundhouse kicks and various other strikes. Hendrix did a sort of playacting where he grinned like a halfwit and lolled his head around.

When any fighter does that, whether it's boxing or MMA, it is the universal signal that you've been hurt or feel stupid you've been caught by a good blow.

I don't think him doing this helped his cause in the eyes of the judges.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Beat the shit means there should be more 10-8 rounds. Or fights should bbe scored as a whole. Hednricks beat the hell out of GSP and lost. Point is, GSPs rounds he "won" because he landed a couple more jabs or Hendricks coasted in the 5th, shouldn't be counted THE EXACT same as the rounds Hendricks almost had him finished or won easy. 

I understand the rules. Give me more credit. I understand that GSP probably won 2 rounds and the first was somewhat close. So in a 10 pt must system it is going to be close. My point is I thought Hendricks clearly won 3. And GSP got beat to hell, and everyone even all the GSP fans can agree GSP in no way shape or form won the "fight". The contest and the fight are 2 different things. I had Hendricks winning both. 

This is why GSP is a pt fighter to the fullest extent. He got totally worked yet found a way to make it close on points. GSP works with Phil Nurse, Tiger MT, Renzo, John Donaher.....yet he has little power and little finishing skills on the ground. 

"GSP got beat up" has nothing to do with how I score the fight. SO not sure why you act like that is what I am saying. I scored it 3 to 2 Hendricks. I had it more 4-1 Hendricks (as did the ref, as did the president) than I did 3-2 GSP.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Keep protesting and crying online, Jonny. That'll change things :laugh:

The judges messed up, yet all I see you doing is discrediting GSP as a fighter in every thread. That's dense.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Keep protesting and crying online, Jonny. That'll change things :laugh:
> 
> The judges messed up, yet all I see you doing is discrediting GSP as a fighter in every thread. That's dense.


Defensive much? :thumb02:

Where am I discrediting him? By saying he got beat up? Saying he is a pt fighter? Like I am the first to say that? You have your panties in a bunch.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Defensive much? :thumb02:
> 
> Where am I discrediting him? By saying he got beat up? Saying he is a pt fighter? Like I am the first to say that? You have your panties in a bunch.


Well, you've been pretty clear for a long time you hate gsp. I'm not too surprised a close decision comes out in his favor and you automatically give it to the other guy. Sounds like more emotion than logic to me.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Defensive much? :thumb02:
> 
> Where am I discrediting him? By saying he got beat up? Saying he is a pt fighter? Like I am the first to say that? You have your panties in a bunch.


He's a point fighter. He has nothing for Hendricks. He has no finishing ability. He has no punching power. There's no power behind his leg kicks. The list goes on and on. Instead of sobbing like a little girl, put some of that energy into prayer and pray that Hendricks doesn't "hold back" in the rematch.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I think Hendricks would be making a huge mistake if he doesn't go all out for the knockout in the first 2 rounds. If GSP is still in the fight after 2 rounds he is going to win plain and simple, he has better cardio and is a far more refined striker with just as good if not better MMA wrestling. Johnny trying to out last GSP is a big mistake if that is what he tries.


I think Hendricks realizes now what I pointed out before the fight.

I was wrong in that Johnny should have gotten the win but I really do think if he had pressed the action he would now be champion. GSP was wilting from the punches in the 2nd and if he had gone for the kill I think he would have got it. He was too worried about pacing himself though and imo it lost him the fight.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Georges St-Pierre is suspended until Jan. 1, 2014, with no contact prior to Dec. 17.
> 
> Johny Hendricks must get orthopedic clearance on his right knee or he is suspended until May 17, 2014. He faces a minimum suspension until Dec. 17, with no contact prior to Dec. 8.
> 
> The only thing keeping Hendricks MAYBE out longer then GSP is his knee. Which none of us even noticed any problems. But docs wont take chances with peoples knees. That said if the orthopedic doc clears him then he can have contact sooner then GSP.


No dispute on any of that. Point is, we don't even know who actually took more damage in the fight. We only know who LOOKS like he took more damage.

So even if that was how mma fights are scored, and it isn't, we don't know right now who took more damage.

I've won fights the judges gave to the other guy. The judges have given me fights where the other guy kicked my ass. That's the price of it getting to the judges.

Re GSP


Canadian Psycho said:


> He's a point fighter. He has nothing for Hendricks. He has no finishing ability. He has no punching power. There's no power behind his leg kicks. The list goes on and on.


Hendricks had 25 minutes to put GSP to sleep. GSP sure didn't run from him. Am I remiss in asking where the vaunted Hendricks power went? If Hendricks had done so much damage, round 5 should have been a cakewalk. 

This all sounds like American football, where one team can kick the other teams ass, and then lose on a freak kickout return and a late field. So you win the 'beat-up', but lose the game. Seems to me that, if all you're writing is true, Hendricks could have solved this problem by finishing GSP in 30 seconds instead of carrying him for five rounds. Oops.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

John8204 said:


> http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fighters/details/947
> 
> Statistically GSP did win, strikes/subs/takedowns beat Johny everywhere. We don't agree with it from what we saw but going by numbers which is both logical and reality he lost.


Nope, the stats dont say he won because they cant. 

Positional changes dont score or effect the outcome.

Does anyone apply the actual judging criteria anymore or dose it just get manipulated by every fan how they see fit?

effective striking = damage 

Thats it, end of story. Dana has said it, big john McCarthy has stated it and so does the criteria. 

That means if you hit me fifteen times and I hit you five, you dont automatically win the round in MMA. Its about who the judges felt did more damage, I.E. who was more effective, me with my five or you with your fifteen. 

Thats why sites like Fightmetric are a guideline but not the holy grail.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Nope, the stats dont say he won because they cant.
> 
> Positional changes dont score or effect the outcome.
> 
> ...


People are going by the ufc website which states Effective Striking = Number of Strikes landed.

But if you look at the real source for unified rules of MMA it states Effective Striking = Number of Strikes landed and the Significance of those strikes. Which imo means you are correct. 

Some people iv seen trying to argue where these significant punches of Hendricks are and that to me is crazy because you can tell by watching the fight that when hendricks landed GSP would react while when GSP landed Hendricks barely even flinched.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> People are going by the ufc website which states Effective Striking = Number of Strikes landed.
> 
> But if you look at the real source for unified rules of MMA it states Effective Striking = Number of Strikes landed and the Significance of those strikes. Which imo means you are correct.
> 
> Some people iv seen trying to argue where these significant punches of Hendricks are and that to me is crazy because you can tell by watching the fight that when hendricks landed GSP would react while when GSP landed Hendricks barely even flinched.


Ive never seen that on the UFC's site, but then I dont go there much. I still dont understand why anyone would go to the UFC's site and not the NSAC's, they enforce (well figuratively) and write the rules that UFC fighters are fighting under if the fight is in Nevada anyway. 

So I didn't get my info from the UFC's site I had to plod through the NSAC's site back when it was a mess.

Then I was challenged on my statement in the past and again went back to make sure they hadn't changed the code because they do change the criteria, it was still the same. 

If someone wants to attempt to correct me thats fine but anything from any other site other than the NSAC is irrelevant, that includes the unified AC rules because the NSAC publicly denounced them and chose not to be bound by unified rules.

The odd part is its not a secret, its been about damage from the start and officials have stated as much the entire time, NSAC or unified.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Judges don'€™t deserve all of the blame in GSP-Hendricks controversy

Mike Chiappetta

FOX Sports
A corner between rounds is usually a place of organized chaos. Simultaneously, there can be a head trainer trying to bring calm to a situation that is anything but, coaches in various disciplines shouting specific instructions, a cut man trying to address bleeding or swelling, someone delivering water to the thirsty, and regulatory officials monitoring it all. Among this maelstrom is the focus of their efforts, the one attempting to process the previous five minutes and make adjustments for whatever is to come.

Saturday night had one of those kinds of moments. As Johny Hendricks took one last breath before entering the final round of his UFC welterweight championship match with Georges St-Pierre, his head coach Marc Laimon tried to rally him to the finish line.

"The belt'€™s yours,"€� Laimon said. "Go get it!"
Johny Hendricks and his cornermen at UFC 167

At the time, he had plenty of reason to be positive. Hendricks had clearly won the fourth round, and was either up 3-1 in rounds or tied 2-2. Either way, the fight's momentum was in his corner. As he paced back and forth before the action restarted, Hendricks looked fresh. He sang to himself, and as ref Mario Yamasaki implored them to start, Hendricks clapped his hands together and moved forward to engage St-Pierre.

As St-Pierre met him, he appeared a beaten champion. He had cuts below both of his eyes, he had swelling on the left side of his forehead, his expression was visibly tense. The fight was clearly trending in Hendricks' favor.

But minutes later, after the final scores were read, it was St-Pierre who escaped with the split-decision win168. For all of the attention that has been hoisted on the judges' decision169, little notice has been paid to the fact that Hendricks let the fifth round escape him, making such a score possible.

How did it happen? In the final five minutes, Hendricks had not only the most inactive round of the fight, but one of the most inactive full rounds of his UFC career.

During the fifth round, he threw only 21 punches total and didn'€™t try a single takedown. Meanwhile, the battered and bruised St-Pierre threw 30 punches and tried four takedowns, successfully completing two.

In Hendricks'€™ career, he hadn't had a full round in which he threw fewer strikes since he had lost his last bout, to Rick Story back in Dec. 2010. In fact, that was the only round in his UFC career in which he did less. Against Story, he had only thrown 13 strikes over the final five minutes, although he countered that lack of activity with five takedowns.

In nine full rounds with Mike Pierce, Josh Koscheck and Carlos Condit, and four more with St-Pierre, Hendricks had been more active. In seven full rounds with Charlie Brenneman, T.J. Grant and Ricardo Funch, he'€™d been more active. Hendricks had effectively had one of his worst-ever rounds at the worst possible time.

Part of that was because he was mostly in defensive mode. St-Pierre felt the urgency of what was at stake, and spent most of the round attacking the challenger. It's not that Hendricks was cruising to the finish line, but he wasn'€™t sprinting to it, either, slowed down by a roadblock.

In the controversy over the decision, what was lost is that Hendricks could have sealed the fight then. He certainly appeared to be the fresher fighter of the two but let himself get outworked. He was effectively protecting a lead which he couldn'€™t really be sure he had.

This isn't to absolve judges Sal D'Amato and Tony Weeks of their decisions. The key round in the scoring turned out to be the first. It was the only one of the five in which there was any official disagreement from the judges. (Glenn Trowbridge scored it for Hendricks.)


'Bigg Rigg' appeared to celebrate victory after the fifth round. It was premature.

On paper, the first round was remarkably close. Hendricks landed 27 strikes to St-Pierre's 26. Significant strikes went 19-18 to St-Pierre. Takedowns were 1-1. Yet afterward, conventional thinking was that Hendricks won the first. In fact, of the 16 media scores tallied by MMADecisions.com170, all 16 scored the fight 48-47 Hendricks, and of the 12 who submitted round-by-round scores, all 12 gave Hendricks the first round.

The difference to most was power striking. While most of St-Pierre's landed strikes were jabs or body punches, Hendricks landed eight power punches to the head to St-Pierre's one. By the end of the round, St-Pierre was already bleeding. In a sport that judges a winner and loser with eyes rather than any kind of objective scoring tally, all of that usually matters. And Hendricks certainly appeared to be the more effective striker. But still, it wasnâ€™t an overwhelming blowout of a round for Hendricks, not enough to have him 100 percent convinced that he was up 3-1 heading into the fifth.

If the judges deserve blame for their debatable mistake in the first, Hendricks also deserves some fault for his inability to push to the final bell. When Laimon implored him to "€œgo get the belt,"€� he didn'€™t do it. And in the end, giving away that round cost him just as much as the one that two judges took from him.

http://msn.foxsports.com/ufc/story/judges-don-t-deserve-all-of-the-blame-in-gsp-hendricks-controversy-111813


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Fight Stats Rewind: Georges St. Pierre vs Johny Hendricks Round-By-Round Scoring Nov 18, 2013
Share16

By Reed Kuhn, @Fightnomics17, Fightnomics.com18

Another title fight decision, and another controversy regarding the judges’ scorecards. In prior analysis I found that the close fight between Jon Jones and Alexander Gustafsson revealed somewhat inconsistent judging scores19. So today I was eager to see how the UFC 167 championship fight between Georges St-Pierre and Johny Hendricks looked on paper, and where the disagreement was on the cards that resulting in a split decision over the winner.

The chart below shows Significant Strikes Landed by round, and aligns the scoring of each of the three judges to each round.

GSP Hendricks stats20

There was actually only one round where a single judge disagreed with the others: Trowbridge scored round one for Hendricks, while D’Amato and Weeks gave St-Pierre the round. The rest of the fight the judges were consistent in their scores, alternating winners over the remaining four rounds. St-Pierre took rounds three and five on all three cards, while Hendricks was a unanimous winner in rounds two and four.

According to the chart, these scores make sense. In the unanimously scored rounds the fighter who won was indeed the more successful striker. Had I graphed “attempts” rather than landed strikes, the chart would look the same, with the more active fighter winning the exact same rounds.

The disagreement in round one corresponds to the closest round of all. Was it a coin flip that just happened to cause the judges to give the benefit of the doubt to the champion? Each fighter landed one takedown, and almost exactly the same number of significant strikes. But what else happened? According to FightMetric, St-Pierre attempted 36 significant strikes, and 48 total strikes (strikes that aren’t “significant” are jabs in the clinch or on the ground) in round one.

Meanwhile, Hendricks attempted 26 significant strikes and 37 in total. St-Pierre also had one unsuccessful submission attempt. So St-Pierre was the more active fighter in the round despite having lower overall accuracy. And there’s the trick. Judges can’t count every strike that lands, and they don’t have any access to statistics during the course of a fight. So what they’re left with is an impression of who was more active, which likely led to the award of round one to St-Pierre for two out of three judges. On the other hand, for Trowbridge to have given the round to Hendricks, it must mean that the effectiveness of his striking trumps the volume from St-Pierre. Who is right?

Judging isn’t an exact science; they are, after all, only human. Imperfections are guaranteed. But looking back at hard numbers and aligning them to how judges scored each round is, in my opinion, a valuable exercise. It allows us to isolate where disagreement occurred, and hopefully spark a conversation of how and why judges render the decisions they do. Hopefully this helps inform future scoring rules and judge training, and puts judges on the spot to explain why they disagreed over a certain round so that we can understand why their opinions differ. Maybe commissions can even endeavor to agree on which way is the “right” way to score a round in the future. But I would assume a big-time athletic commission does this kind of thing themselves, right? 

http://www.mmaoddsbreaker.com/news/fight-stats-rewind-georges-st-pierre-vs-johny-hendricks-round-by-round-scoring/


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Was a very close fight. Im not interested in anybody telling me that either fighter won conclusively. If one of them did - there wouldn't be all this debate = it was close whether you like it or not.

Personally, I would have *just* given it to Johny after the first watch. But after another viewing, I think it was a fair result.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

So GSP definitely won after all, and was right about the rounds that he won.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HellRazor said:


> Re GSP
> Hendricks had 25 minutes to put GSP to sleep. GSP sure didn't run from him. Am I remiss in asking where the vaunted Hendricks power went? If Hendricks had done so much damage, round 5 should have been a cakewalk.
> 
> This all sounds like American football, where one team can kick the other teams ass, and then lose on a freak kickout return and a late field. So you win the 'beat-up', but lose the game. Seems to me that, if all you're writing is true, Hendricks could have solved this problem by finishing GSP in 30 seconds instead of carrying him for five rounds. Oops.


Perhaps I should have used quotation marks, because I was quoting all of Jonny's accusations towards GSP. In no way, shape, or form do I personally associate those "attributes" with St. Pierre.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Well, you've been pretty clear for a long time you hate gsp. I'm not too surprised a close decision comes out in his favor and you automatically give it to the other guy. Sounds like more emotion than logic to me.


Sure, because thats all I say "I hate GSP he lost". Not that I have went on an on about how/why I think he lost. Reading comprehension eh?

He lost 3 rounds maybe 4 and got his ass handed to him. 85% of the world agrees. Perhaps it is the GSP fans who are bias. Eh?:confused02:



Canadian Psycho said:


> He's a point fighter. He has nothing for Hendricks. He has no finishing ability. He has no punching power. There's no power behind his leg kicks. The list goes on and on. Instead of sobbing like a little girl, put some of that energy into prayer and pray that Hendricks doesn't "hold back" in the rematch.


I'm being logical. About the headkicks, the guy I was referring to said he landed flush and Hendricks didn't flinch. All I said is it either wasn't flush or GSP has no power in his kicks. Logic is, when people land flush headkicks, opponents go down, or at least react. Good striker land headkicks and their opponent is down convulsing on the floor. Ben Askren could throw a headkick, if it lands flush, the guy will feel it. 

Does he have much finishing ability? He hasn't finished in I don't know how many fights now, certainly the most consecutive fights of any elite fighter. His last finish was vs. a 155er well 145er, who gasses and quit. His last finish before that was unanswered knees to another midget of a man. 

He didn't have much for Hendricks. He had a jab he had up to par cardio. He did recover better than expected when hit hard. But he didn't hurt Hendricks at all while getting beat up. Hence he has pretty much nothing for him. He couldn't really take him down like he can anyone else. 

Seems like GSP fans get all defensive and mad when anyone speaks reality on GSP. Somehow by saying he has no finishing ability and nothing for Hendricks in THAT ONE fight...I am discrediting his career??? I always recognize as one of the best MMA fighters of all time. Doesn't change the fact that he is indeed a point fighter.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

sucrets said:


> The fact that GSP's face was an utter mess and Johnny's didn't have a scratch on it speaks volumes about the damage done.


That means nothing at all :laugh: some people mark up more than others (GSP looked like a mess after just a few shots from BJ Penn in there 1st fight.), judging based on facial damage is a real novice move.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Controversial fight. Rematch probable. Nothing new. Not much more to say.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Sure, because thats all I say "I hate GSP he lost". Not that I have went on an on about how/why I think he lost. Reading comprehension eh?
> 
> He lost 3 rounds maybe 4 and got his ass handed to him. 85% of the world agrees. Perhaps it is the GSP fans who are bias. Eh?:confused02:


Uhm no. I said I originally thought Hendricks won after watching the fight. 

You are one of the only people to come on here and claim it was a one sided beat down... When the stats and fight clearly show it wasn't. 

I'm sure your hatred for gsp has nothing to do with your opinion on the fight :confused05:

Fact is it was a close fight and could have gone either way. The result makes sense to rational people... But your hatred for one of the fighters makes you irrational therefore you can't comprehend the result.

End of story.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Anteries said:


> Fight Stats Rewind: Georges St. Pierre vs Johny Hendricks Round-By-Round Scoring Nov 18, 2013
> Share16
> 
> By Reed Kuhn, @Fightnomics17, Fightnomics.com18
> ...


Look its not that hard to understand really. Strike counts are not the focal point of scoring in MMA and dont ensure the outcome of a round.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Look its not that hard to understand really. Strike counts are not the focal point of scoring in MMA and dont ensure the outcome of a round.


Nick Diaz should win most decisions then since he touches people alot with his pitter patter punches.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> That means nothing at all :laugh: some people mark up more than others (GSP looked like a mess after just a few shots from BJ Penn in there 1st fight.), judging based on facial damage is a real novice move.


Oh give me a break. I'm not disputing GSPs face damages more than most. But I remember people saying how Anderson can't show damage after Chael's RECORD strikes landed, since he is black. Yet here we see Jon Jones look busted as hell. 

People seem to dismiss what Mario Yamasaki says. Even though he is an unbiased professional that was the only other human in that cage with those 2. Mario said it was brutal. GSP after the fight said Hendricks hurt him and emphasized how hard Hendricks hits. Hednricks NEVER looked rocked but GSP did a few times.

I am so sick of this twisting and political correctness when discussing this. NO ONE IS SAYING HENDRICKS WON THE FIGHT ON FACE DAMAGE! But it is EASY to put 2 and 2 together when GSP looked the WORST HE EVER HAS. Hednricks looks like he came from a jog. When the ref AND the fighter himself acknowledge it. 

It is hilarious to me that GSP can acknowledge that he was beat up, yet his fans want to moan and moan that it doesn't matter what his face looks like. People talk like GSP looks like he was just in a Moto accident because he got hit by a couple glancing blows. I mean COME ON. It is clear as day just by watching the fight that GSP got beat up. It is clear when everyone involved says so. It is confirmed again when you look at GSPs face, which looked like it got ran througha meat grinder. I mean come on.

Let me say this ONE MORE TIME. The guy you responded to did not say Hendricks won because look at GSPs face. He said his face is evidence of the damage done. You can sit and tell me a busted face is not indication of damage. You can also tell me the sky ain't blue. But it is ridiculous. Since when does a completely busted face not show that damage was done? In a big way? Since when????



PheelGoodInc said:


> Uhm no. I said I originally thought Hendricks won after watching the fight.
> 
> You are one of the only people to come on here and claim it was a one sided beat down... When the stats and fight clearly show it wasn't.
> 
> ...


So Dana White, Mario Yamasaki, countless pro fighters....who all said Hendricks clearly won and GSP was beat down...all hate GSP too. You realize that is what you are saying right? Since I thought it was a clear win for Hendricks and an epic beat down looking at the fight as a whole...then I am blinded cuz I hate GSP and am irrational. Holy cow. You DO realize that SAME sentiment is SHARED by many many pros in the very business don't you? You are aware of this right? You do realize the only other man in that cage used the word brutal. So in your eyes they all hate GSP? Is that what you are saying?

Unreal.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

jonnyg4508 it's funny how some of these comments get so personal. I think you are a great guy, slightly fanatical, and have enjoyed debating with you.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Let me say this ONE MORE TIME. The guy you responded to did not say Hendricks won because look at GSPs face. He said his face is evidence of the damage done. *You can sit and tell me a busted face is not indication of damage. You can also tell me the sky ain't blue.* But it is ridiculous. Since when does a completely busted face not show that damage was done? In a big way? Since when????


Dood, Ive watch MANY MANY MMA bouts where the guy gets KTFO that show NO DAMAGE on their face, they just went nighty night and lights out... so you mean to say they took NO DAMAGE??? ...you cant have it both ways.

see... no damage:












jonnyg4508 said:


> So Dana White, Mario Yamasaki, countless pro fighters....who all said Hendricks clearly won and GSP was beat down...all hate GSP too. You realize that is what you are saying right? *Since I thought it was a clear win for Hendricks and an epic beat down looking at the fight as a whole...then I am blinded cuz I hate GSP and am irrational*. Holy cow. You DO realize that SAME sentiment is SHARED by many many pros in the very business don't you? You are aware of this right? You do realize the only other man in that cage used the word brutal. So in your eyes they all hate GSP? Is that what you are saying?
> 
> Unreal.


YES, you are irrational because it was NOT an epic beat down.

The pros felt Hendricks won by decision... they DID NOT share your sentiment of it being 'an epic beat down'.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anteries said:


> jonnyg4508 it's funny how some of these comments get so personal. I think you are a great guy, slightly fanatical, and have enjoyed debating with you.


I'm much more respectful to debate with in person. I don't know how to debate on forums sometimes without going on long rants and getting pissy. 

I just don't like when the "hater" card gets pull on me. I back my share of guys like everyone. And dislike guys like everyone. But when CARLOS CONDIT tweets that it was the worst decision ever. Yet PheelGood says I'm irrational and just hate GSP because I thought GSP was beat up and lost 3 rounds clearly. Then it just gets goofy. GSP backers seem to ignore what the ref said, ignore what fighters have said. And basically cover their ears and do the old "lalalalala" "GSP won" "lalalala". I think most people on this forum respect a guy like Carlos Condit. And Carlos said it was a terrible decision. Yet somehow I am irrational for those same thoughts that a man who has fought both guys shares. A man who does it for a living. Just boggles my mind.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

attention said:


> Dood, Ive watch MANY MANY MMA bouts where the guy gets KTFO that show NO DAMAGE on their face, they just went nighty night and lights out... so you mean to say they took NO DAMAGE??? ...you cant have it both ways.
> 
> see... no damage:
> 
> ...


How are you even supposed to debate with a guy like this. Posts a pic of a guy who got 1 punch KO's and says "see look no damage". I mean lets not be childish. :thumbsdown: What a dumb argument. Lets compare a guy who was tagged all night long, who the ref called it "brutal" to a guy who was 1 punch KO'd.

Get out of here with that goofiness.

ufc-167-in-tweets-pros-score-controversial-georges-st-pierre-vs-johny

Here it is YET AGAIN for anyone who doesn't want to deny it. Many called it a TERRIBLE decision. Hell, I never even called it a robbery. It was a 3-2 win for Hendricks. THe fight as a WHOLE GSP was beat down and hurt way more than Hendricks. Not sure how anyone can argue that, GSP was close to being finished. Johnny NEVER was. Tim Kenndy mentions GSPs face. Guess he is a just bleed fan. Guess he has no clue what he is talking about. Pat Miletich a long time trainer and FORMER UFC CHAMP says it was the worst decision ever. Todd Duffee says "ROBBERY". Hell there are handfuls and handfuls of ACTUAL FIGHTERS who thought it was a worse decision than I do.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But when CARLOS CONDIT tweets that it was the worst decision ever. [...] GSP backers seem to ignore what the ref said, ignore what fighters have said. [...] And Carlos said it was a terrible decision. Yet somehow I am irrational for those same thoughts that a man who has fought both guys shares. A man who does it for a living. Just boggles my mind.


(For the record, I thought Hendricks won the fight) 

Condit has an approach that is primarily to do damage and finish the opponent, so he is probably pretty biased on that aspect. But scoring it by rounds there are arguments for St. Pierre to have won the fight by winning the 1st round on points.

As for the referee, I explained here why referees are usually not necessarilly more viable judges of a fight than any other person (or actually even less).



jonnyg4508 said:


> How are you even supposed to debate with a guy like this. Posts a pic of a guy who got 1 punch KO's and says "see look no damage". I mean lets not be childish. :thumbsdown: What a dumb argument. Lets compare a guy who was tagged all night long, who the ref called it "brutal" to a guy who was 1 punch KO'd.


(For the record, I think Hendricks did way more damage to St. Pierre than the other way around)

How a face looks like actually is not necessarily a solid indicator of how much damage a person has sustained. Visible damage can be superficial. Some people do bruise up faster than others, because tissue is different. People with scar tissue get cut open much easier as scar tissue isn't as flexible as normal skin. An elbow strike will lead much easier to a visible swelling than a gloved punch, because the connecting surface is smaller, hence the skin in that area gets more damage, even though the total energy transfered to the whole body/head may be the same between that one elbow strike and that one punch.

So you have to be careful to use the looks of the fighters after the fight as an indicator of how much significant damage they sustained respectively.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Nick Diaz should win most decisions then since he touches people alot with his pitter patter punches.


Im not sure you read my post correctly.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How are you even supposed to debate with a guy like this. Posts a pic of a guy who got 1 punch KO's and says "see look no damage". I mean lets not be childish. :thumbsdown: What a dumb argument. Lets compare a guy who was tagged all night long, who the ref called it "brutal" to a guy who was 1 punch KO'd.
> 
> Get out of here with that goofiness.


You are SOOO childish and irrational its hilarious. :laugh:

GSP looks bad after pretty much *every* fight...lol, even after fights where he doesnt get hit as often ... so whatever troll.
Opponents just need to breath on GSP's face to bruise him 

"tagged all night long" and no KO? awww geeze, I wonder what that means? GSP must have a chin of granite :sarcastic09:

The funny thing is, I actually agree with you, that Hendricks won.
But you are exaggerating things so much its cracking me up.




jonnyg4508 said:


> ufc-167-in-tweets-pros-score-controversial-georges-st-pierre-vs-johny
> 
> Here it is YET AGAIN for anyone who doesn't want to deny it. Many called it a TERRIBLE decision. Hell, I never even called it a robbery. It was a 3-2 win for Hendricks. THe fight as a WHOLE GSP was beat down and hurt way more than Hendricks. Not sure how anyone can argue that, GSP was close to being finished. Johnny NEVER was. Tim Kenndy mentions GSPs face. Guess he is a just bleed fan. Guess he has no clue what he is talking about. Pat Miletich a long time trainer and FORMER UFC CHAMP says it was the worst decision ever. Todd Duffee says "ROBBERY". Hell there are handfuls and handfuls of ACTUAL FIGHTERS who thought it was a worse decision than I do.


I agree with you that it was a terrible decision... and I will call it a robbery 

But attempting to use GSP's 'face damage' as doing 'more damage' is just plain wrong. 

A fighter can eat loads of kicks to the thigh and not show a single bit of redness, that doesnt mean his leg is NOT damaged... while a different fighter can eat a single lesser shot in the identical place and it will be a swollen red beacon. Different fighters handle damage differently... THAT was the point of that image ...sheesh. :smoke02:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> How a face looks like actually is not necessarily a solid indicator of how much damage a person has sustained. Visible damage can be superficial. Some people do bruise up faster than others, because tissue is different. People with scar tissue get cut open much easier as scar tissue isn't as flexible as normal skin. An elbow strike will lead much easier to a visible swelling than a gloved punch, because the connecting surface is smaller, hence the skin in that area gets more damage, even though the total energy transfered to the whole body/head may be the same between that one elbow strike and that one punch.
> 
> So you have to be careful to use the looks of the fighters after the fight as an indicator of how much significant damage they sustained respectively.


Quoted for the truth! :happy01:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, now. Just because I occasionally call Jonny out on his BS doesn't mean I dislike him. Quite the opposite.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So Dana White, Mario Yamasaki, countless pro fighters....who all said Hendricks clearly won and GSP was beat down...all hate GSP too. You realize that is what you are saying right? Since I thought it was a clear win for Hendricks and an epic beat down looking at the fight as a whole...then I am blinded cuz I hate GSP and am irrational. Holy cow. You DO realize that SAME sentiment is SHARED by many many pros in the very business don't you? You are aware of this right? You do realize the only other man in that cage used the word brutal. So in your eyes they all hate GSP? Is that what you are saying?
> 
> Unreal.


No. I'm saying your hatred for GSP is effecting YOUR opinion on the fight. It was a close fight. GSP took a lot of damage, but it is completely understandable how he won based on the current system of scoring. The fact you cannot comprehend that is a direct relation to your hate for GSP.

"Epic beatdowns" don't leave a guy winning the fifth decisively. If it was an epic beatdown he would have been cake on a platter for Hendricks to finish in the fifth. But he didn't. GSP won the fifth pretty easily.

Yawn. This is getting really old with you. End of the day, GSP is champ and got the W. It clearly gives you nightmares at night. Your problem, not mine. Your issues with accepting reality, not mine.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But it is ridiculous. Since when does a completely busted face not show that damage was done? In a big way? Since when????


Johnny... Ive seen guys cut from one single jab, slice open with one single knee, then i have seen (as you mentioned) Silva take a beating from Sonnen and barely get a mark while Sonnen looked like he had been in a war due to a few elbows landed from the bottom. Certain strikes like elbows and knee can cause facial damage really easily even if they don't hit that hard.

You wasted a whole lot of time trying to tell me Hendricks won, to me it was pretty obvious he won, but using the damage on GSP when trying to score a fight and decide who won is silly. Don't tell me that not what the guy was doing, he was saying damage done should effect scoring and facial damage is a sign of the damage done.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Johnny... Ive seen guys cut from one single jab, slice open with one single knee, then i have seen (as you mentioned) Silva take a beating from Sonnen and barely get a mark while Sonnen looked like he had been in a war due to a few elbows landed from the bottom. Certain strikes like elbows and knee can cause facial damage really easily even if they don't hit that hard.
> 
> You wasted a whole lot of time trying to tell me Hendricks won, to me it was pretty obvious he won, but using the damage on GSP when trying to score a fight and decide who won is silly. Don't tell me that not what the guy was doing, he was saying damage done should effect scoring and facial damage is a sign of the damage done.


We are talking about GSPs face. I understand you can open a guy up with 1 glancing elbow. But lets talk about what happened. It was Hendricks fists that busted all of his face open. GSP didn't have 1 cut. Or 1 black eye. He looked the worst we ever saw him. He himself said he was hit HARD and Hendricks beat him up. 

Sure, not every cut or lack of cut shows the whole story. But lets get real. We can certainly tell GSP went through hell. Not a couple glancing elbows. While he forgot most of the fight, almost went to the hospital. Hendricks was siting there spotless acting like he was in the pre fight presser. It is easy to come to the conclusion that GSP was beat up that night. I'm not speaking in absolutes here. But many times you can tell how many punches to the face a guy received by looking at it. JDS looked like he was hit by a bus, why? Because he practically was. Jones looked real bad laying on a germy, why? Because Gustaf landed so many punches to his face that night. Diego same thing vs. Melendez.



PheelGoodInc said:


> No. I'm saying your hatred for GSP is effecting YOUR opinion on the fight. It was a close fight. GSP took a lot of damage, but it is completely understandable how he won based on the current system of scoring. The fact you cannot comprehend that is a direct relation to your hate for GSP.
> 
> "Epic beatdowns" don't leave a guy winning the fifth decisively. If it was an epic beatdown he would have been cake on a platter for Hendricks to finish in the fifth. But he didn't. GSP won the fifth pretty easily.
> 
> Yawn. This is getting really old with you. End of the day, GSP is champ and got the W. It clearly gives you nightmares at night. Your problem, not mine. Your issues with accepting reality, not mine.


Hate GSP or not. I had the same opinion that Carlos Condit and Tim Kennedy had. 2 very respected guys with 2 very different styles. Stun Gun called it a robbery, yet he himself is a pt fighter. Vinny told people to choke on a cock. I said it was a bad decision (I understand 3-2 is a "close" fight on the cards), And in today's MMA, with judging, and pts given to touches, sure I can see how GSP pulled it off. I had a feeling GSP would win that decision when it was announced. Just because I can see how GSP can win doesn't change my stance that it was wrong. You can call my judgment clouded all you want, but many professionals in the business do not have clouded judgment at all, yet they saw it EXACTLY HOW I DID. You may find Phil Nurse and the crew who agree with you. I'll feel more confident in how I saw the fight when Condit, Kennedy, Stun Gun, Chuck, TJ Grant, hell Diego GREG JACKSON Sanchez, the REF!, the President who makes money off GSP! all saw it how I did. 

I still think it is totally hilarious that people discount the refs input. Sure he isn't sitting there scoring rounds like a judge. Throw that out. But he certainly knows who was the better fighter that night. It is so ignorant to think a man standing with them while they fight has no pulse on the action. Yet fat sloppy MMAFORUM posters do from their couches. Refs know more what goes on in there then anyone else on the planet. Also love how judging has been a real sore spot that all will agree on. Yet GSP backers this fight want to credit the judges as competent in this situation because it helps their cause.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> We are talking about GSPs face. I understand you can open a guy up with 1 glancing elbow. But lets talk about what happened. It was Hendricks fists that busted all of his face open. GSP didn't have 1 cut. Or 1 black eye. He looked the worst we ever saw him. He himself said he was hit HARD and Hendricks beat him up.
> 
> Sure, not every cut or lack of cut shows the whole story. But lets get real. We can certainly tell GSP went through hell. Not a couple glancing elbows. While he forgot most of the fight, almost went to the hospital. Hendricks was siting there spotless acting like he was in the pre fight presser. It is easy to come to the conclusion that GSP was beat up that night. I'm not speaking in absolutes here. But many times you can tell how many punches to the face a guy received by looking at it. JDS looked like he was hit by a bus, why? Because he practically was. Jones looked real bad laying on a germy, why? Because Gustaf landed so many punches to his face that night. Diego same thing vs. Melendez.


Last I checked we all use eyesight to "Judge" the merit of a strike unless they want to make their conclusions based off sound and ESP...Id say you are being trolled.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

A poem

Blaming is a featherbed
that seems so sweet and nice
pulls us in seems so warm
but soon turns cold as ice

arrogance you see it builds
n' responsibility takes not
please let it go my friend
or soon the ball you'll drop

Dare instead to take the blame
and to own that shit
if you sung and clapped and clowned
And coasted fancy free
assumed You'd won the crown
That wasn't the way to be

Don't you think there is a point
that others fare may have
to say stop being a whiny bitch
you let go of what you had

If you'd left it all in the ring
with punches flying free
and hadn't stepped off the gas 
the champion you would be


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Im not sure you read my post correctly.


Why??

I agree with you that strike counts is not the focal point.

So if you are saying that the person who lands more strikes wins the striking department then yes i apologize i didnt understand your post cause i disagree with that.

If you are not saying that then im not sure what i dont understand tbh.

I was simply pointing out the obvious flaw in that judging system.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

While everyone is blaming the judges (who I think made the right call) and GSP (who overcame yet another terrible beating to win) the person who is really at fault is Johny Hendricks.

Hendrick's coasted in the fifth he believed he was up 3-1 or 4-0 and he wasn't and he landed 4 significant strikes. He let GSP up when he had him down, he clinched when he had GSP rocked, he reset dozens of times in that fight to catch his breath instead of just going for it...he stopped everytime GSP touched him.

He messed up GSP's face...so did BJ Penn, he didn't even drop him or come close to a finish and that was clearly his fault.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> ...
> 
> Hate GSP or not. *I had the same opinion that* Carlos Condit and Tim Kennedy had. 2 very respected guys with 2 very different styles. Stun Gun called it a robbery, yet he himself is a pt fighter. Vinny told people to choke on a cock. I said it was a bad decision (I understand 3-2 is a "close" fight on the cards), And in today's MMA, with judging, and pts given to touches, sure I can see how GSP pulled it off. I had a feeling GSP would win that decision when it was announced. Just because I can see how GSP can win doesn't change my stance that it was wrong. You can call my judgment clouded all you want, but many professionals in the business do not have clouded judgment at all, yet they saw it EXACTLY HOW I DID. You may find Phil Nurse and the crew who agree with you. I'll feel more confident in how I saw the fight when Condit, Kennedy, Stun Gun, Chuck, TJ Grant, hell Diego GREG JACKSON Sanchez, the REF!, the President who makes money off GSP! all saw it how I did.


Ah... I think I finally see your point:

Congrats on having the same *opinion* as other fighters! :sarcastic12:



jonnyg4508 said:


> I still think it is totally hilarious that people discount the refs input. Sure he isn't sitting there scoring rounds like a judge. Throw that out. But he certainly knows who was the better fighter that night. It is so ignorant to think a man standing with them while they fight has no pulse on the action. Yet *fat sloppy MMAFORUM posters* do from their couches. Refs know more what goes on in there then anyone else on the planet.


Whoa... Im not sloppy! scruffy lookin, but not sloppy... and Im at my desk, not the couch...

Ah... you feel that the Ref should decide the fight?
Because... like you stated "he certainly knows who was the better fighter that night".
Im sure refs wont be bias, unlike Judges.

Just like all those fighters you mentioned, clearly they are offering their objective unbiased *opinion*... like we know they all do.:thumbsdown:

In fact, how about we just get famous fighters/coaches + the ref to decide who wins the fight.. oh and YOU of course...because you are clearly so smart with this stuff... see, you shared the same opinion as them! sooo impressive!



jonnyg4508 said:


> Also love how judging has been a real sore spot that all will agree on. Yet GSP backers this fight want to credit the judges as competent in this situation because it helps their cause.


Im a GSP backer/fan that thought the judges sucked at their job. So... apparently we do not ALL share that sentiment.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

attention said:


> Ah... I think I finally see your point:
> 
> Congrats on having the same *opinion* as other fighters! :sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


You are going off the deep end exaggerating all my points like you are 13 years old. You are a goofball.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are going off the deep end exaggerating all my points like you are 13 years old. You are a goofball.


Nice, now Im exaggerating ? LOL

Did I exaggerate how you quoted tweets from fighters in some attempt to gain credibility for your opinion?

Did I exaggerate your quote regarding referees "he certainly knows who was the better fighter that night"?

Did I exaggerate your quote "Yet GSP backers this fight want to credit the judges as competent in this situation because it helps their cause" ?

Those were all your points... which are indeed like a 13 year old.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> We are talking about GSPs face. I understand you can open a guy up with 1 glancing elbow. But lets talk about what happened. It was Hendricks fists that busted all of his face open. GSP didn't have 1 cut. Or 1 black eye. He looked the worst we ever saw him. He himself said he was hit HARD and Hendricks beat him up.
> 
> Sure, not every cut or lack of cut shows the whole story. But lets get real. We can certainly tell GSP went through hell. Not a couple glancing elbows. While he forgot most of the fight, almost went to the hospital. Hendricks was siting there spotless acting like he was in the pre fight presser. It is easy to come to the conclusion that GSP was beat up that night. I'm not speaking in absolutes here. But many times you can tell how many punches to the face a guy received by looking at it. JDS looked like he was hit by a bus, why? Because he practically was. Jones looked real bad laying on a germy, why? Because Gustaf landed so many punches to his face that night. Diego same thing vs. Melendez.
> 
> ...


This is just pure gold. You do realize that you fall into the category you are blindly labeling everyone else right?

Posts like this aren't even worth a response. I have a feeling I'm being trolled.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Everything in the fight was basically even according to the #'s. GSP landed a few more to the body in some rounds and Hendricks may have landed more to the head in some rounds.

The fight looks close on paper, and if you just watch it with the volume down and don't care that Hendricks rocks GSP several times and beats him to a pulp, I can totally see making a argument for GSP. (basically you don't count damage or the difference of power between the two into the judging)

With all that being said, I blame the scoring the system. If some guy did that too me in a fight, I would have a hard time feeling like the victor.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

"I thought Hendricks dominated the fight, it was brutal, and I was surprised when they gave St-Pierre the win. But I’m not the judge. I look at the fight with different eyes."-Mario Yamasaki(the man with the best view in the house)


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> "I thought Hendricks dominated the fight, it was brutal, and I was surprised when they gave St-Pierre the win. But I’m not the judge. *I look at the fight with different eyes*."-Mario Yamasaki(*the man with the best view in the house*)


Whats the point of that quote?

You make a point in adding "the man with the best view in the house" ... yet Mario's OWN words explain that he views the fight differently that EVERYONE ELSE, including the judges.

He's not just watching for the fun of it, or looking for points being scored, he's watching for rule violations/infractions.. looking where hands are grabbing, if they are open or closed... He's looking into fighters eyes to see if they are alert/aware... He's pretty much looking where most judges and viewers don't usually look... and that doesnt necessarily add up to being the 'best person to judge the fight'... hence the WHOLE dang point of having judges in the first place.

So yeah, he does indeed 'got the best view in the house', but its not so that he can judge the entirety of the round/match ... rather, its a moment by moment enforcement of the rules to protect the fighters.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I got up earlier the other morning so I got the chance to watch the fight again. Volume off and quiet and calm surroundings. 

The fight seemed A LOT closer to me than it did live. I think my perception may have been skewed as we're all so use to GSP completely dominating the fight; that when someone was in there taking it to him, I may have over played things in my head.

Hendricks undoubtedly delivered the more damaging blows, but if we're counting a strike a strike (as current judging does) the fight was very close. 

Round 1 was close, very close. Once again, I think the lack of GSP totally dominating his opponent lead me feel like he was losing horribly. However, watching it again. I feel that round one was razor thin.

Round 2 was obviously the big round for Johny. He blew up GSP's world, however, the champ was doing alright to that point and I think he recovered well after the punishment he took.

The take down in the fourth was messy and GSP should have done more to get to his feet. 

Some people are calling it an innocent trip others are calling it a great trip take down.

I think the reality lays in the middle. Their feet got tangled in a scramble and Johny capitalized on the situation.

By the 5th round, I think Hendricks and his corner were convinced he had already won the fight, and he took his foot off the gas. Which I think very easily cost him the fight. Had he put an exclamation point in the 5th round, he would have that belt today.

GSP got his ass kicked, but by todays' criteria in MMA scoring, it's not that big of a stretch to see how he won the fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If they scored fights as a strike is a strike Frankie Edgar would have two belts right now.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

osmium said:


> If they scored fights as a strike is a strike Frankie Edgar would have two belts right now.


well I guess the judging lacks consistency .


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> If they scored fights as a strike is a strike Frankie Edgar would have two belts right now.


Agree with this. Seems like the UFC used to change and grow event to event. Seems like today it takes forever to get anything into motion. The rules and criteria need some tending too. It is just not consistent how they score fights.



attention said:


> So yeah, he does indeed 'got the best view in the house', but its not so that he can judge the entirety of the round/match ... rather, its a moment by moment enforcement of the rules to protect the fighters.


It is to back my claim that it was an epic beat down, that everyone seems to have such a problem with. I never contended that round by round scoring is fairly close since it was probably 3-2 Hendircks (what I think clearly happened) but have seen many judges give pts for things I don't see as points. But when the ref who is in there hearing the shots. Feeling the shots. Seeing exactly how each reacts to getting hit. Says, "brutal" and "dominated", it backs my claim that GSP got beat down. GSP himself even acknowledges that. I had it 3-2 Hendricks for sure. Go ahead and have it 3-2 GSP, I don't care. Or say it was razor close. But it is odd for anyone to deny that GSP got beat up that fight and matched in the wrestling department like we have never seen.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But it is odd for anyone to deny that GSP got beat up that fight and matched in the wrestling department like we have never seen.


After analysing this thread, I think this just a reaction against hyperbolic language, you know putting propaganda spin on things or exaggeration. I think because there's a lot of pride at stake between fighters and their supporters. It's important to be completely accurate and balanced. your above statement is bang on, I think everyone would agree with that. But if you had toned things down this would have been a far more boring thread.

Incidentally I don't wish to stir the pot, but when I 1st saw the fight I thought Hendrix won the 1st round and GSP the 2nd. I really did no bull, although he got rocked, I thought GSP finished really strong and had pinched round 2.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is to back my claim that it was an *epic* beat down, that everyone seems to have such a problem with.


Anteries said it, "hyperbolic language", thats what that is... I would agree that was indeed "a beat down"... for certain.
"Epic" to me, would imply that it was completely one sided, which IMHO dont think it was.



jonnyg4508 said:


> I had it 3-2 Hendricks for sure. Go ahead and have it 3-2 GSP, I don't care. Or say it was razor close. But it is odd for anyone to deny that GSP got beat up that fight and matched in the wrestling department like we have never seen.


... and with that, I can agree with... I dont think it was razor close as I had Hendricks the clear winner, but GSP did indeed get beat up... and NO ONE can deny that he got shut down in the wrestling department... ie. just like u said "matched in the wrestling department like we have never seen" :thumbsup:


----------

